# [Aporte] Mosfet Power Amplifier - Melody 150 w.



## tupolev (Mar 28, 2009)

Hola, aqui posteo el amplificador Melody 150 w. con su PCB, es muy sencillo y el PCB mide solo 60 x 60 mm.
Lo he montado y probado con lo cual afirmo que funciona y bién, no tiene complicaciones para su armado y ajuste (hacer como dice el amigo *Fogonazo* en su post de ajuste de amplificador).

El sonido que tiene es potente y nitido, probado a 8 Ohm y a 4 Ohm.
Es bastante sensible a la entrada, 1 Vrms.
Saludos

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2009)

! ! Siempre tan prolijos tus montajes ¡ ¡

Saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 28, 2009)

que buen montaje ancioso por ver las fotos.. el sonido que tal?


----------



## gedolaudor (Mar 29, 2009)

Hola muchachos,

Muy interesante el post. Excelente montaje. Felicitaciones.

Pregunta: se podrán reemplazar en este circuito los transistores 2sk1058 y 2sj162 con IRFP240 e IRFP9240?

Está caro el par original. Si tienen algun otro reemplazo posible les agradeceré sus comentarios.

Saludos,
G.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2009)

*tupolev* ¿ Que paso con esto ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 29, 2009)

Muy interesante el post. Excelente montaje. Felicitaciones.

Pregunta: se podrán reemplazar en este circuito los transistores 2sk1058 y 2sj162 con IRFP240 e IRFP9240? 

A mi tambien me interesa

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Que tal a todos!. Yo monte este circuito, el cual para mi es muy popular, al ensamblarlo monte transistores IRFP9140 y 140, y trabaja sin problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 29, 2009)

Buen amplificador, para los noveles les será de ayuda que lean esté post (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-100w-rms-5222/), en que encontraran como adaptarlo a otros Fets, y  ese solo es uno de los mucho que recuerdo. Ah un reemplazo de los K1058 y J162 serian el Buz900 y Buz905, a pesar de que esos no los he podido encontrar quien los comercializa. Buena Tupolev 

Etolipoz


----------



## gedolaudor (Mar 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias zopilote por el vínculo al otro hilo. Muy buena información.

Felicitaciones nuevamente por el armado.

Buenos proyectos para todos.

Saludos,
G.-


----------



## tupolev (Mar 30, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *tupolev* ¿ Que paso con esto ?
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/



Hola Fogonazo, si quieres lo posteo, funciona como me decias en tu post (Creo que ya se que estas armando, y si es lo que pienso te vas a llevar una muy "Agradable" decepción, funciona mucho mejor de lo que parece), y te doy toda la razón de esto, además los IRFP250N los consigues en Ebay a 1 U$ la unidad.
Lo armé, probé, reprobé y funciona con una calidad y una caña que no veas, además de todo reducido y muy prolijo.

Un abraso


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2009)

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> ...Hola Fogonazo, si *quieres lo posteo*, funciona como me decias en tu post......


Me gustaría para sacarme la duda si es o no lo que yo pensaba.

Un abrazo Tupolev


----------



## santiago (Mar 30, 2009)

me regalaron un transformador de 32 + 32vca X 6 A , dice 7 peero 
que tal anda, esta complicado conseguir los tr en argentina?

saludos


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Abr 2, 2009)

excelente el amplificador ya lo voy a hacer, les pido una colaboracion yo tengo un irfp640 y un irfp9240
los puedo utilizar para el amplificador aunque los el irfp640 soprte 500v y el irfp9240 soporte 200v
o es que tienes que ser del mismo voltage les agradeceria su gran colaboracion


----------



## rash (Abr 2, 2009)

Gracias tupolev, un pcb muy compacto y pequeño.

Lo voy a armar con 2sk135  y 2sj50 que tengo varios.... he estado mirando los demás transistores y me he encontrado con algunos de sus reemplazos:

2SA872    2SA941; 2SA942; 2SA 1016; 2SA 1038...
2SD667    2SC 2383; 2SC 3228; 2SD 1292..
2SB647    2SA 1013; 2SA 1275...

saludos


----------



## tupolev (Abr 3, 2009)

2SA872 --> http://cgi.ebay.com/8-pcs-PNP-Trans...hash=item130288580329&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
2SD667 --> http://cgi.ebay.com/8-X-MATCHED-2SB...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
2SB647 --> http://cgi.ebay.com/12-pcs-Silicon-...hash=item140304337872&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
2SK1058 --> http://www.futurlec.com/cgi-bin/search/search.cgi
2SJ162 --> http://cgi.ebay.com/2SJ162-P-Channe...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Saludos cordiales


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> tupolev dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me gustaria ver el esquema de esa placa, y si esta el hilo de dicho circuito poder leerlo!, pregunto fogonazo, te acordas del esquema que estuvimos simulando con salida cuasicomplementaria a mosfets y entrada con doble par diferencial?! cuando haga algo de tiempo quisiera retomar ese equipo!, 

PD: en la placa que posteaste aca con salida cuasicomplementaria veo que la rama inferior las resist serie de los mosfet estan sobre ¿DRAIN? deberian ir sobre source para aparear los mosfet......


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> me gustaria ver el esquema de esa placa, y si esta el hilo de dicho circuito poder leerlo!...



Date una vuelta por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/

Saludos


----------



## gonza123_quilmes (Jun 20, 2009)

tupolev, antetodo inprecionante la pote, la estoy realizando y ya casi la termino, quisiera si vos o alguien me explique como regular el preset , soy muy nuevo en el tema y no entiendo el post de fogonazo, podrian explicarmelo de forma que lo entienda hasta un mono jajaja desde ya gracias


----------



## nicolas (Jun 24, 2009)

hola tupolev me encanto este amplificador asique ya compre todo... me falta la seguridad del disipador que compre... un ZD1 de 5cm es muy chico? cual me recomendas? necesito tu respuesta cuanto antes....gracias...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 24, 2009)

nicolas dijo:
			
		

> ...me falta la seguridad del disipador que compre... un ZD1 de 5cm es muy chico? cual me recomendas?...



Una visita por acá (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/) te va a ayudar a saberlo.

Saludos


----------



## nicolas (Jun 24, 2009)

gracias chacho me ayudo banda pero me gustaria saber cual puso tupolev asi lo comparo con el mio... ese tipo es un groso por eso lo sigo... jajajaj


----------



## Cacho (Jun 24, 2009)

nicolas dijo:
			
		

> ...*me ayudo banda* pero me...


Me parece difícil que lo hayas leído.

En uno de los ejemplos está usado *exactamente* ese disipador. Revisá los datos del ejemplo y te darás cuenta de qué tan bien o mal puede funcionar ese disipador en este amplificador.

No pretendas que te lo den servido...

Saludos


----------



## nicolas (Jun 24, 2009)

cacho acabo de realizar el calculo segun tus pasos y el problema es que me da negativo el Rda por eso intente que tupolev me responda... lo que pasa es que soy nuevo en esto... me encanta la electronica y me doy maña el tema es que nunca la tuve clara con los disipadores...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 24, 2009)

¡Si te da negativo acabás de diseñar una heladera! ¡O un aire acondicionado!  

Si querés ayuda en el cálculo, posteá las dudas y cuentas en el otro tema. Si no, esperá respuesta por acá.

Saludos


----------



## nicolas (Jun 24, 2009)

jajjaja de una tengo un amplificador que hace cubitos... 
ya solucione el problema cacho tenia mal un valor... saque los calculos nuevamente y me da 3.138 ºC/W entonces el disipador que tengo esta justo... ademas lo voy a utilizar con refrijeracion forzada lo cual ayuda bastante... y calcule para temperatura 50 ºC lo cual tampoco va a ser asi ya que en el gabinete va un cooler de que funciona de extractor...

ademas son mosfet los de la salida y casi ni calientan...

muchas gracias por tu aporte la verdad que ahora me animo a calcular disipadores... pense que era mas complicado...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 24, 2009)

Me parece un poco chico, pero si da eso, dale para adelante. Seguramente en cooler te va a salvar.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 26, 2009)

No me ha quedado muy del todo claro este circuito.

Veamos, segun por lo que lei, si se elabora el circuito tal como lo posteo Tupolev pero cambiando los mosfets por IRFP240/IRFP9240 este va a ser muy inestable debido a la deriva termica de los mosfets.

Entonces, se le agrega o no el Circuito Vbe multiplier al esquema original con los mosfets que menciono?

Realmente los mosfets se pondrían en corto por sobre temperatura? Si solo son 150W.

Saludos.


----------



## chacarock (Jun 30, 2009)

cacho,

      sos un groso, realmente me agrada tu manera de ayudanos, guiandonos por el camino al aprendizaje y siempre atento a practicamente todos los podt, cualquiera diria que tu trabajo es  el foro jaja, saludo y gracias por estar ahi.

nicolas, solo una duda, leiste el tema de fogonazo, el de puesta a punto de aplificadores, creo que se llama, si lo histe, insiste con tu duda que alguien te socorrera jaja, 
un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Jun 30, 2009)

Gracias Chaca por lo uno ops: , y de nada por lo otro.
Y no laburo acá... Esto es entre laburos o para despejar la cabeza (o las dos cosas  )

Nico, la corriente que querés saber se calcula midiendo la caída que hay en la/s resistencia/s de los emisores de los TR de potencia. No tengo presente el diagrama de este amplificador en particular, pero será una de entre Ω22 y Ω47, de 5W o algo por el estilo.

Saludos


----------



## nicolas (Jun 30, 2009)

gracias cacho el tema es que trengo 2 resistencias de 10 ohm/2W el tema es que no se cual de las 2 debo medir una va en serie a la salida con una bobina en paralelo y la otra va desde la salida a masa en seri con un capacitor de 104.... no tengo resistencia en los emisores de los transistores de potencia ya que son mosfet... por eso necesito su ayuda...
gracia spor su ayuda...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2009)

Bueno, mirando un poco el esquema de este, no hay resistencias en los emisores (sources en este caso). Para regular la corriente la más simple que tenés es intercalar dos resistencias de los valores que te decía antes en las vías de alimentación y medirla caída.
Vas a estar midiendo también el consumo de los otros transistores, pero no es algo demasiado grande. A ojo nomás, no llega a los 10mA el resto, así que (otra vez a ojo y sin hacer ninguna cuenta) con calibrarlo a 25mA vas a tener unos 20mA en los de potencia.

Para más precisión, calculá la corriente por el VAS (bueno, _los_ VAS) en reposo y sumale algún mA para el resto de los transistores "chiquitos". 

Saludos


----------



## nicolas (Jul 1, 2009)

Gracias cacho pero al parecer lo que regulo con el preset de 1K es la tension en vacio... y otra cosa necesito saber si con +-35 lo puedo probar al menos... se quemara algo?

y otra cosa en otro post lei que los amplificador a mosfet practicamente no necesitan disipadores... necesito una respuesta concreta ya que no quiero quemar nada ni sobrecalentarlo....

gracias


----------



## aleloco (Jul 2, 2009)

hola
una pregunta, lo puedo alimentar con 60+60v?
es que se me quemo un amplificador con skt 4048 y le quiero cambiar la etapa de poder por una a mosfet


----------



## Cacho (Jul 2, 2009)

nicolas dijo:
			
		

> ...al parecer lo que regulo con el preset de 1K es la tension en vacio...


Es que eso precisamente es lo que te determina la corriente de reposo, corriente en vacío, corriente de bias o bias a secas...




			
				nicolas dijo:
			
		

> y otra cosa necesito saber si con +-35 lo puedo probar al menos... se quemara algo?


No creo que tengas ningún problema si lo probás con menos voltaje, pero acordate de recalibrar la corriente de reposo al conectarlo a un voltaje más alto (quizá no sea necesario, pero revisalo bien).



			
				nicolas dijo:
			
		

> y otra cosa en otro post lei que los amplificador a mosfet practicamente no necesitan disipadores... necesito una respuesta concreta ya que no quiero quemar nada ni sobrecalentarlo...


Depende...
Un Case D lleva disipadores muy chicos y transistores MOSFET. Un Clase A lleva disipadores enormes, por más que esté montado con MOSFETS...
El hecho de usar un tipo u otro de transistores no determina el tamaño de los disipadores.

Saludos


----------



## Heiliger (Jul 11, 2009)

hola

quisiera saber si cambiando los MOSFETS se puede modificar el amplificador para que sea de 50 w

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 12, 2009)

yo no cambiaria los mosfet, solo bajaria la tension de fuente y achicaria los disipadores....


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Jul 13, 2009)

con esta fuente me quede corto para el amplificador de 200w en estereo 
podre aser este amplificador estereo con esta fuente?

70v 5 amp 

y no abra poblema si te meto 70v en ves de 50 ?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2009)

jose miguel hernandez dijo:
			
		

> con esta fuente me quede corto para el amplificador de 200w en estereo
> podre aser este amplificador estereo con esta fuente?
> 
> 70v 5 amp
> ...



Estás rebotando de tema en tema con ese transformador.
Leé este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/ y vas a poder encontrar las respuestas que buscás.


Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 13, 2009)

jose miguel hernandez dijo:
			
		

> con esta fuente me quede corto para el amplificador de 200w en estereo
> podre aser este amplificador estereo con esta fuente?
> 
> 70v 5 amp
> ...



ojo con las tensiones, porque:
1) hay que tener cuidado con la tension maxima que soportan los mosfet (160V) y vos de fuente tendrias 140V nominales (70+70)
2) si aumentas la tension de fuente tenes mas potencia pico disponible, pero la etapa trabajaria mas caliente para entregar la misma potencia que si usaras una fuente con la tension mas justa, ya que estas aumentando la tension de caida sobre los mosfet.
3) el ajuste de bias cambia de acuerdo a la tension de fuente, yo le colocaria un multiplicador de Vbe....


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 18, 2009)

Gente, Tengo un problema. Arme este equipo y cuando fui a hacer lo que dice fogonazo en su post sobre poner en marcha potencias, la lampara ni prendiò. La verdad es que soy aficionado pero no tengo los conocimientos como para buscar fallas solo. Me gustari saber si alguno de ustedes me puede ayudar a armaro. El unico detalle, es que yo los mosfets que use fue un irpf9240 y un irpf250 que me dijeron que eran substitutos ya que aca en capital cada uno de los originales sale 45 pesos(aprox. 11 dolares)
Agradezco CUALQUIER ayuda! jajaja, 
Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos aquellos que pongan voluntad en aportar alguna ayuda!
Manu


----------



## Cacho (Jul 19, 2009)

Hola Manu.

Primera pregunta importante: ¿De cuántos Watt es el foquito que usaste? ¿Y cómo lo conectaste?
Si es de bastantes, es esperable que no se encienda con la corriente de reposo. Si lo conectaste en paralelo en lugar de conectarlo en serie también es esperable que te traiga problemas.

Segundo: ¿Qué voltaje entrega la fuente?
Desconectá el amplificador de la alimentación y medí los voltajes positivo y negativo. Con eso descartamos que el problema esté en la fuente.

Comentá cómo dan esas cosas y seguimos viendo después.
Asumo que ya revisaste TODAS las conexiones más de una vez y que están todas bien, que no hay puentes en las soldaduras y que no hay soldaduras frías. Si no estás seguro de algo de eso, revisalo. Y revisalo bien.
Ah, una foto puede ayudar mucho, junto con un diagrama de la fuente que estás usando (y el dibujo de cómo conectaste el foco).


Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 19, 2009)

Una aclaración respecto a los precios de los Mosfet´s, manuu_bsb

Cualquiera de los dos modelos que mencionastes no deben de pasar de 5 Dolares, si es mas es un verdadero atropello. Si le sumados la aduana y los embarques... Sube a 7, maximo 8 dolares cada uno.

Peor si son falsificados...

http://mexico.newark.com/vishay-formerly-international-rectifier/irfp9240pbf/transistor/dp/63J6898

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 19, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Una aclaración respecto a los precios de los Mosfet´s, manuu_bsb
> 
> Cualquiera de los dos modelos que mencionastes no deben de pasar de 5 Dolares, si es mas es un verdadero atropello. Si le sumados la aduana y los embarques... Sube a 7, maximo 8 dolares cada uno.
> 
> ...



tacomoton, los que dijo manu son los mosfet de compuerta lateral de hitachi que estan en el esquema original, y digo algo u$11 no es caro para cada uno de esos mosfet, ya que solo sirven para audio y de alta calidad, y que no tiene mucha rotacion en el mercado, los transistores estos son dificiles de conseguir...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 19, 2009)

Pense que se referia a los IRFP´s

De todos modos, sirve de algo el post que hice.

Saludos.


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 20, 2009)

Cacho, primero que todo, mil gracias por la voluntad de ayudarme. Ni bien logre hacer arrancar esto voy a acordarme de cada uno de ustedes que me ayudo de una u otra forma en el proceso!

Te comento, el foquito que use lo vas a ver en la foto que adjunto que es uno de 25w como dice el post de Fogonazo, y no lo conecte en paralelo, sino que en serie como indica.

En cuanto a la fuente, estuve midiendola y me entrega los +-50v que requiere el esquematico de este post.(melody 150w)
Y si, segui al pie de la letra el post de fogonazo(lo unico qe me machaquè los dedos no 50 veces sino que 35.. cuando llegue a ese punto dolian tanto qe ya entendi el punto jajaja) y no encontre ninguna falla en las pistas, ninguna pista pegada ni ninguna soldadura junta.

La fuente que hice fue la que diseña Fogonazo en el post sobre fuentes de alimentacion.

Te comento, el otro dia logre que prenda la lampara(me pasaba lo que vos decias de que primero habia puesto una lampara de 50w y no prendia) y como no tenia un foquito de 25w  puse una de esas lamparas de bajo consumo de 25w, y creo que me mande una macana al hacer eso ya que donde lo prendi, hizo un ruidito(un pequeño "plak") como si se hubiera quemado un fusible, y ahora cuando lo prendo, el foquito prende y disminuye su intensidad, sin embargo cuando quiero medir el VCC en la salida, me marca Circuito Abierto el tester. Habre quemado algun transistor?¿(ya revise de adelante para atras el circuito y ninguna resistencia ni ningun capacitor se quemo al menos a plena vista)



Tacatomon, te comento que el otro dia volvi a preguntar por los mosfet originales del esquema y me volvieron a contestar que estaban alrededor de 12 dolares cada uno(imaginate si quemo alguno probando, jajajaj un lindo dolorcito de cabeza)

Les agradezco a todos denuevo y les mando un gran saludo! Les pido disculpa por la calidad de las fotos, mi madre es la fotografa de la familia, jajaja
Manu


----------



## zopilote (Jul 20, 2009)

manuu_bsb dijo:
			
		

> Te comento, el foquito que use lo vas a ver en la foto que adjunto que es uno de 25w como dice el post de Fogonazo, y no lo conecte en paralelo, sino que en serie como indica.
> 
> En cuanto a la fuente, estuve midiendola y me entrega los +-50v que requiere el esquematico de este post.(melody 150w)
> Y si, segui al pie de la letra el post de fogonazo(lo unico qe me machaquè los dedos no 50 veces sino que 35.. cuando llegue a ese punto dolian tanto qe ya entendi el punto jajaja) y no encontre ninguna falla en las pistas, ninguna pista pegada ni ninguna soldadura junta.
> Manu



hola manuu_bsb, veo que te tomaste tu tiempo construyendolo, ahora te  preguntare algo. La placa lo veo como si hubiera sufrido un espejo, de derecha a izquierda por lo que deberias primero identificar primero los pads de BCE de todos los transistores, desde la etapa diferencial, por que deben de haber sufrido cambios en la posicion de estos.  Y si has hecho tu mismo los cambios (yo uso mis propios pcbs diseñados), pueda que este bien. Ahora esta el asunto de los que mosfet que usaste, los IRFP son mosfet hexfet y para usarlos en esta configuración, para el control del bias tienes que colocarle un Vbe multiplier ( en vez de pot de 1k,usar uno con transistor  ver  ), y por último te fijaste en datashett de los reeplazos,estos tienen GDS en comparacion de los Mosfer laterales 2sk1058 que son GSD. Y la manera en que estas tratando de probarlo. El de luciperro está bien, para ciertas potencia, pero en algunos casos el uso de la lampara provoca que la fuente presente un desequilibio del voltaje negatino con el positivo ( esto no es importante ni quema nada ) pero no me gusta para calibrar el bias, a cada rama de alimentacion tanto positiva como negativa le aumento una resistencia de potencia de 5 W con un valor entre 22ohmios a 47 ohmios (cualquiera que tengas, para no freir nada en el proceso), si  algo malo tiene estas resistencia se calentaran y tendras tiempo a apagar todo. Y para medir la corriente de reposo bias, lo hago en estas resistencias que coloque ( porque el circuito no tiene resistencia de source en donde medirlar). Colocas tu voltimetro en los extremos  digamos de uno de  los 22 ohmios y  comienzas a varia el potenciometro, y obtendras el valor con  I= V/R   (I= 1.2V/22ohmios=0.054A) o unos 54 mA que es un comienzo, esto lo puede subir más,todo depende del modo de refrigeracion de los mosfet, y de  la experimentacion con audio, y no trates de salirte de los 250ma. Retiro  las resistencias de 22 ohmios cuando conecto audio y amplifica.


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 20, 2009)

Zopilote, miil gracias!
ahora voy a salir y voy a ir a comprar un vbe multiplier y un par de zeners y un par de irfp's nuevos para hacer la prueba ya que estoy casi seguro que le debo haber errado en la colocacion de los tr de salida.
Si están mal puestos, al haberle dado corriente ya, vos crees que queme algo?
denuevo, mil gracias!


----------



## tupolev (Jul 20, 2009)

Tienes hecho el PCB al reves, mira las fotos que posteé anteriormente.

Saludos


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 20, 2009)

Tupolev, te comento que infelizmente me di cuenta de eso una vez qe ya habia hecho el pcb, sin embargo al poner los componentes tuve mucho cuidado de ponerlos como corresponde, aunqe debo confesar que lo que dijo zopiloto es cierto, vacile y creo que me equivoque al poner los tr de salida y estoy casi seguro que estan invertidos. Ahora en un rato salgo y compro unos nuevos junto con los componentes para hacer un Vbe multiplier y cuando llegue a casa veo si al reemplazarlos y ubicarlos correctamente arranca. Algun consejo? una vez instalado el Vbe y los transistores de forma correcta va a andar? 
En algun lado habia leido algo sobre un diodo zener para los mosfet hexfet como reemplazo de los 2sj.. puede ser?
gracias a todos los que me ayudan! enserio!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 20, 2009)

manuu, revisaste el tema de la correccion de la conexion de los mosfet de potencia? porque los hitachi tienen la pata 2 y 3 invertidas con respecto a los hexfet, fijate bien como hiciste el impreso, los hitachi (2sj-2sk) tienen la configuracion de patas G-S-D y los hexfet (IRFP240-IRFP9240) tienen la configuracion de patas G-D-S. seguramente no se hayan quemado pero te quedaron invertidos y por eso no funciona...


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 20, 2009)

Hazard, recien llegue a casa. Fui a una casa de electronica y compre un par de irpf's mas por las dudas(nunca esta de mas tener un par encasa). Ya me estoy sentando a hacerlo. Ni bien termine me cuelgo aca a contarles si volè mi casa o si la operacion ha sido un exito!
jjajaja, gracias por todas las ayudas, enserio, les debo tanto a ustedes!


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 21, 2009)

Gente, les comento: Ayer arme todo denuevo, lo mas prolijo. Cuando lo arranque la luz en serie se prendio y luego se atenuó. El problema, estuvo cuando fui a medir la VCC de salida(en los cables a los cuales teoricamente iria el parlante) y me marcaba como -3/5volts(a medida que pasaba el tiempo decaia esa tension, pero igual). Que aconsejan que haga a siguiente paso?
Espero que me puedan dar una mano
Muchas gracias, Manu.


----------



## Estampida (Jul 21, 2009)

Nunca vi esa condición, de seguro  tienes algun transistor  conectado mal, uno siempre comete el error de soldar todo y no medir antes cual es la base emisor y colector del transistor si es PNP, hasta medir los mosfet es refacil si lo aprendes. te paso a exiplicar; primero en la escala de medida de diodos colocas tus puntas en Gate y source (no interesa el color), ahora sacando  la punta de gate colocarlo al drenador, luego invertir la posicion puntas a drenador surtidor. cambiar colores luego entre gate y surtidor y hacer la medida en luego entre drenador y surtidor y alternando entre ambos. El mosfet N se activa con punta roja en gate y el mosfet P con punta negra en gate y roja en source , notar que existe diodo entre drenador y surtidor.  Ah tu placa esta invertida y tendras que cablear el mosfet que intentas colocarle. Armate tu multiplier Vbe en una plaquita pequeña y el transistor en ella y lo adosas encima del mosfet. lo de zener puedes colocarlo, sin el tambien funciona. suerte.


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 21, 2009)

Estampida: no entiendo, vos decis que verifique los transistores? Los TR de salida ya me fije en sus datasheets y los coloque como corresponde(segun lo que me habia dicho Hazard). Los unicos otros transistores que hay son los BC en la plaqueta que esos los puse acorde a la plaqueta original(los puse teniendo mucho cuidado con respetar el hecho de que sin querer me salio invertida la plaqueta).

Te reitero lo que acontece: Cuando le doy corriente, la lampara se enciende y luego se atenua ya que los capacitores de la fuente empiezan a cargar. Una vez que llegan a unos +-36v(llega a eso solo por la lampara), saco el tester y mido en el cable de salida del amplificador y mido en el GND. Esa lectura, por momentos me da picos de -5, -7, hasta - 10vcc, pero ahora por algun motivo se estabilizo en -2,5vcc/-2vcc. Pensando, uno no tendria que tener cc en la salida. 
Que creen que pueda estar pasando?
Desde ya, Gracias Estampida por tu opinion, debo confesar que me sirvio ya que no sabia bien como medir un mosfet, Gracias!
Y gracias a todos, espero que entre todos me ayuden a solucionarlo, ya que es un proyecto que encare para regalarle a mi abuelo por su aniversario num.90!
saludos
manu!


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 22, 2009)

estoy con las manos atadas. Logre con que me de 0Vcc(de hecho se puede decir que se arreglo solo). Pero ahora cuando le meto una señal no amplifica. Que puede ser que este pasando? :S


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 23, 2009)

alguno de los BC esta quemado o puesto al reves..


----------



## chacarock (Jul 23, 2009)

manuu, hola, pon fotos, a lo mejor te pueden ayudar con algo mas, 


un saludo


----------



## zopilote (Jul 23, 2009)

Manu bsb , ya te mencionaron que tienes todos tus transistores mal soldados, solo has un giro de 180 grados en ellos y prueba como te comente. Y los mosfet finales tendran que ir cableados.


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 24, 2009)

Zopilote, Chacarock y MFK08, miil gracias!
Ayer estuve midiendo el equipo con el osciloscopio y me dio precisamente que en los transistores se perdia la señal(seguramente por que los transistores estan mal puestos).
Ahora me voy a sentar a cambiarlos y seguramente con eso ya va andar.
Quiero agradecerles infinitamente a todos los que me hicieron la pata, que me ayudaron y que colaboraron, sepan que es gracias a ustedes que tanta gente aprende de aca!
Denuevo, muchas gracias y ya hoy les comentare que sucede con el equipo!
Saludos, Manu.


----------



## chacarock (Jul 26, 2009)

hola manu, todo bien recuerda esta ves soldar los  transistores, esquema en mano del patillaje

saludos


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 28, 2009)

Gente, les comento los avances de esta semana. 
Hice denuevo el pcb, solo que esta vez lo hice correctamente. Soldé todo en su lugar, compre los 2sk1058 y el 2sj162 originales(me salieron casi qe 12 dolares cada uno) y cuando le di corriente, las resistencias de 560ohms y de 47ohms que estan antes del Gate de cada uno de los trasnsitores se prendieron fuego, y consecuentemente me volò los tr. de salida. 
Luego de haberme recuperado del enojo de haber quemado 30 dolares de transistores en segundos, acudo aca a pedir ideas sobre que puede estar pasando.
Espero respuestas, desde ya, gracias.
Manu.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 28, 2009)

manuu_bsb dijo:
			
		

> Gente, les comento los avances de esta semana.
> Hice denuevo el pcb, solo que esta vez lo hice correctamente. Soldé todo en su lugar, compre los 2sk1058 y el 2sj162 originales(me salieron casi qe 12 dolares cada uno) y cuando le di corriente, las resistencias de 560ohms y de 47ohms que estan antes del Gate de cada uno de los trasnsitores se prendieron fuego, y consecuentemente me volò los tr. de salida.
> Luego de haberme recuperado del enojo de haber quemado 30 dolares de transistores en segundos, acudo aca a pedir ideas sobre que puede estar pasando.
> Espero respuestas, desde ya, gracias.
> Manu.



zzzzzzzzz
que dolorrrr, me duele a mi de pensarlo....
mira, es un circuito bastante simple el unico inconveniente es que los L-mosfet tienen una distribucion de patas distinta a la de los V-mosfet...
postea si podes una foto del lado cobre de la placa..
dendrias que hacer una modificacion como para ensayar toda la placa sin los mosfet de salida, como para ver que hace, haz lo siguiente:
saca los transistores de salida, saca el preset de 1k y en su lugar coloca una resistencia de 100ohm 1w entre cada colector de T4 y T5 y salida, esto hará que entre cada salida de los driver  halla 1.35V aprox.. conecta el amplificador (sin los mosfet de salida) y ensaya con osciloscopio y generador de ondas. deberias tener 0.7V sobre cada R de 100ohm de las que te estoy haciendo colocar, 1,95V sobre cada resist de 3K9, sobre la resist de 100 ohm que esta entre los emisores de T3 y T4 contra masa deberias tener 1.35V


----------



## zopilote (Jul 28, 2009)

Se te recomendo colocar resistencias de 5W ( entre 22 ohmios a 47 ohmios) en cada votaje +V y -V. Para no quemar nada, lo que cuentas solo pasa cuando haces una inversion de polaridad en la alimentación. Asi que habra que comenzar a pulir tus habilidades para setear este amplificador. El Bias se calcula con estas resistencias que colocas, solo mide el voltaje en una de ellas, si esta es superior a 4 voltios  hay que  mover el potenciometro(valores superiores a 8 vol apagar todo), lo recomendable es colocarle una corriente de 100mA, lo que encontraras con  (Ibias= Vrsensor/Rsensor), si colocas uno de 47 ohmios tenemos  (Ibias=Vrsensor/47,  donde  Vrsensor=4.7 lo mediras en los bornes de la una de las resistencias de 47ohmios que van al principio de las tomas de alimentación. Bueno la corriente de reposo lo puede escoger desde 25mA hasta los 180mA , todo depende del disipador que coloques al conjunto, a mayor Ibias menor distorsión pero mayor disipación. Ha  me olvidaba esto es con la entrada de señal a tierra ( o cortocircuitada).
 Suerte 

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## chacarock (Jul 29, 2009)

hayyyyyyyyy! 30 verdes

    manu lo mas importante, y lo aprendi a los golpes y quemadas de componentes , es la paciencia, a no cebarse y querer comprar , colocar , soldar los componentes y a la noche armar la fiesta, de acuerdo a mi experiencia, tomate un respiro y repasa todo desde el principio, desde el esquema en adelante, trata de postear fotos aunque sea de celular, con una buena luz saldran bien, pero, ten en cuenta que es un gasto y con el timpo podemos frustrarnoos y no querer seguir en esto tan lindo que es la electronica, bueno, este es mi consejo, 

un saludo gigante y animos


----------



## manuu_bsb (Jul 30, 2009)

Chacarock, precisamente estoy haciendo lo que me decis. El lunes deje todo en pausa, decidi dedicarme un par de dias a estudiar ya que tengo parciales en la facultad.
Una parte de mi quiere tirarse a descifrar ese misterio, pero por otro lado se que con la cabeza fria pienso mejor.
Ahora el martes rindo fisica en la facultad, una vez que rinda me voy a sentar a repasar todo con tranquilo y siguiendo los consejos tuyos, de zopilote y de hazard.

Enserio te agradezco por el animo y el sabado seguro les posteo fotos de como esta en este momento la cosa
gracias a todos!
saludos!
Manu.


----------



## ari101076 (Ago 14, 2009)

hola amigos del foro soy nuevo aqui yo estoy contruyendo el mismo amplificador y con el mismo pcb .pregunto .a alguien le funciono el amplificador contruido en este pbc el de  tupolep .por que no quisiera que me pase como al amigo manu gastar tanta plata para nada . Saludos amigos del foro


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 15, 2009)

al autor le funciono y muy bien por sus comentarios... ademas fogonaso tambien lo construyo y tambien le funciono...


----------



## manuu_bsb (Ago 15, 2009)

Arii, iiigual te comento que no he bajado los brazos! esta batalla no termina aca! jajaj, el motivo por el cual estuve ausente por un tiempo no es qe lo abandone, sino que habia mencionado antes que estaba en epoca de finales de la facultad y bue.. a pelar los libro y estudiar! pero el martes termino de rendir gracias a dios y ahi ya retomare a toda carga para hacerlo funcionar!
Te comento, que todos iniciando cometemos errores, pero es de eso que se aprende. Tanto tupolev como fogonazo son tipos que saben y mucho, y si ellos lo armaron y les anduvo, tanto a vos como a mi nos tiene que andar! y esta demas decir que para cualquiera sea la duda que tengas aca estaremos todos para ayudarte y yo en lo que pueda te aconsejare para que no cometas los mismos errores que yo!
asiqe no dudes y metele pata! 
saludos a todos!
Manu


----------



## ari101076 (Ago 17, 2009)

hola amigos del foro hoy casi termino el melody me falto uno de los mosfet por que no lo tenian .cuando lo ponga en marcha les comento y subo fotos en ¨¨llamas o reventando un parlante jaja¨¨
saludo a todos los cerebros de este foro



a.¨¨ manu¨¨ no te preocupes que a esta cosa la vamos hacer funcionar . saludos


----------



## manuu_bsb (Ago 17, 2009)

jajajaj..! Mas vale ari! yo a partir de mañana ya arranco denuevo a meterle mano!
a donde fuiste a conseguir los transistores? compraste tal cual los que vienen en el diagrama? el 2sk2058 y el 2sj?
ese es el animo! y si lo enchufas y se prende fuego algo, no desanime!
yo te digo pq me costo mucho entenderlo, yo por naturaleza soy terco como una piedra, y la primera vez que se me volo una resistencia(literalmente se prendio fuego) me queria morir..(ni te cuento cuando medi los mosfet de 30 dolares y me di cuenta que taban quemados)
pero gracias a chacarock y a hazard qe me dieron animo, entendi que esto es asi, se quema, se repone y se aprende!
asique metele pata, y tranquilo que a la corta o a la larga va a funcionar!
abrazo a todos y ya mañana les subo novedades con fotos y toda la milongui!
bbeeso
Manu


----------



## ari101076 (Ago 17, 2009)

compre tal como en el diagrama 2sj162 el otro no lo tenian el 2sk1058 y recorri 3 casas de electronica no quise renplazarlos .saludos


----------



## manuu_bsb (Ago 17, 2009)

te digo, hiciste bien! yo antes de comprar los 2sj y el 2sk, habia comprado unos irfp y la verdad qe fue gastar guita al **** y tiempo al **** porque termine quemandolos y nisiqiera lograron hacer el equipo funcionar. Contame, hasta ahora que tenes armado? ya conseguiste los otros tr? disipador? fuente? contame mas detalles a ver como lo hiciste ari!


----------



## ari101076 (Ago 17, 2009)

temgo una fuente cimetrica de +50 0 -50 armada ase tiempo el pcb lo tengo armado  me falta un mofet lo que no tengo en un buen preamplificador con control de tonos .voy a buscar en el foro . el dicipador tengo uno de un procesador amd atlon con cooler creo va ha servir  .y el transistor que me falto lo boy  a concegir en estos dia  . saludos

esas fotos de ayer las soldaduras dejan mucho que desear pero bueno  .


----------



## manuu_bsb (Ago 17, 2009)

te hago un comentario. Los 2 condensadores de 220uF que van en las entradas de tension son polarizados, los que le pusiste no se si son polarizados. Te fijaste?


----------



## ari101076 (Ago 17, 2009)

los que ves son los dos 104 debajo van los polarisados de 220 mf


----------



## manuu_bsb (Ago 18, 2009)

sabes que, fijandome en lo que pense que era un error tuyo, creo que encontre un error mio!
jajajaj
yo los 104 que le puse no son 63v, son 104 comunes como los chiquitos naranjas!
mañana pruebo a ver que onda si arranca cambiandoselos!
ya hoy termine de rendir todo asiqe mañana vuelvo a la carga con todo!
a vos como te esta yendo ari?
saludos!


----------



## ari101076 (Ago 19, 2009)

yo estoy en busqueda del mofet que me falta porque aca en mendoza es muy complicado solo hay 3 o 4 casas de electronica buenas y aparte traen los materiales de bs aires asique tardan y por ebay es la misma cosa .pero tratando que no me queden riendas sueltas. si tenes un buen pre amplificador con control de tono lo podes postear? 

saludos


----------



## rash (Ago 19, 2009)

Hola, perdón por meterme, pero aprovecho para comentaros que he montado varios de este circuito pero con 2SK135 y 2SJ50  (son los mismos pero en TO3) y funciona perfectamente y con un sonido muy bueno... y además con un diseño tan compacto y elegante como todos los de nuestro compañero Tupolev...

..saludos


----------



## manuu_bsb (Ago 19, 2009)

pero Rash, me alegra que opines en la conversacion! de hecho, he tenido la oportunidad de ver en el foro muchos de tus trabajos y te confieso que me encantaria algun dia poder tener la calidad de esos trabajos!
Encuanto al amplificador, hoy estuve probandolo y les cuento que encontre el problema principal: aca en la argentina, los transistores de baja potencia tipo 2sb y el 2sd, por algun motivo los que llegan aca a la Argentina, vienen con las patas corridas de lugar, asique Cuidado! El hecho de colocarlos segun el esquema desencadeno que las bases y colectores quedaran fuera de lugar, haciendo con que no amplifiquen! Yo mañana voy a modificarlos de lugar y les aviso que ocurre con eso!

pero que les sirva mi experiencia: siempre que compran un transistor, corroboren que la base,colector,emisor este donde se supone que debe estar!

espero que mi pasaje sirva para evitar futuras rupturas de componentes a otros!
espero noticias ari, y Rash, es obvio qe sos mas qe bienvenido a aportar comentarios/consejos/anecdotas/etc!
saludos a todos!
manu


----------



## rash (Ago 20, 2009)

ari101076 dijo:
			
		

> .... si tenes un buen pre amplificador con control de tono lo podes postear?
> 
> saludos



hola, si utilizas el buscador vas a encontrar unos cuantos, uno bueno podría ser el de tupolev con entrada de micro y linea mezclada, funciona perfectamente,, este es el link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/

manuu_bsb lo de las patillas de transistores es bastante raro ¿no serán falsos o truchos? lo mejor es que los compruebes antes de soldarlos en la placa...

saludos


----------



## Papusxxdd (Ago 20, 2009)

ari101076, Date un paseo por aca  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-fender-frontman-25b-esquema-pcb-16640/  que hay uno de fender publicado por el amigo ricardodeni , con Pcb
, Saludos!


----------



## manuu_bsb (Ago 20, 2009)

rash dijo:
			
		

> manuu_bsb lo de las patillas de transistores es bastante raro ¿no serán falsos o truchos? lo mejor es que los compruebes antes de soldarlos en la placa...
> 
> saludos



Rash, te comento que en términos de electrónica, Argentina infelizmente recibe los restos de lo que se fabrica en el mundo. No sería la primera ni la útlima vez que me toque un transistor falso, con las patas cambiadas. Es una lástima ya que para conseguir algo decente uno tiene que comprar en el exterior.
Ahora hoy lo que voy a hacer es comprobara cual es la base y cual es el colector armandome un circuito basico de emisorcomun en una plaquetita de prueba, y una vez corroborado eso los volveré a soldar a la plata!

Saludos Rash!
Manu


----------



## ari101076 (Ago 20, 2009)

hola amigos del foro a yer puse a funcionar el melody . lo que no se cuanto tiene que tener la corriento en reposo . lo que se regula con el precet  .ha no estallo nada .no me volo la cabeza ningun componente jaja

saludos .


----------



## rash (Ago 20, 2009)

manuu_bsb dijo:
			
		

> rash dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ufff que HDP.... te obligan a comprar por internet, teniendo tiendas en la misma ciudad,,, que cabro"""""""""""....¡¡¡¡


*ari101076* lo primero antes de probar un amplificador es leerse el manual de fogonazo y no enchufarlo directamente si no quieres quemar con un poquito de mala suerte todos los semiconductores del PCB:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

para el ajuste, una corriente de reposos conservadora puede ser 20-25 mA, con la entrada a masa, mide esa corriente en el rail positivo (por ejemplo) y ajusta el trimer hasta conseguir esa corriente.

saludos


----------



## ari101076 (Ago 20, 2009)

*rash* queria darte grasias por el tutorial que me emviaste .apenas pueda aser todas las reviciones les muestro como quedo y subo un video al *you to* para que lovean .

saludos 
ari101076


*manu* . como va lo tuyo?
saludos


----------



## manuu_bsb (Ago 20, 2009)

ari, te cuento: hoy estuve arreglandolo. Le saque los trs y arme un circuito basico para corroborar cuales eran las patas.. resulta que yo estaba en lo correcto: las patas estan en sentidos diferentes!
es decir, cuiidaado! cuidaado! verifica las patas porque sino no te va a andar.
ahora voy a terminar de armarlo y te comento en que termina eso!

saluudos, manu!


----------



## Roliverio (Ago 27, 2009)

Tupolev:

Buenas tardes, mira yo lo arme y no me funciono, tal vez fue por que no encontre algunos capacitores y los tuve que hacer, los transistores para los fets los encontre sustitutos, lo unico que paso es que cuando lo conecte, la bocina se fue para abajo, los fets no estan dañados, algun tip?


----------



## manuu_bsb (Ago 31, 2009)

Bueno gente, al fin les escribo para comentarles que aaal fiin funcionó!

Arranco ayer a la noche, luego de haber montado todo con mucho cuidado logre deducir a donde fue que uno cometió fallas y aqui se las voy a exponer a todos de forma tal que puedan aprender de ellas:

1 - aca en la Argentina, he corroborado que muchos transistores que uno compra no son compatibles con los datasheets existentes en internet.. no me sorprenderia que uno recibiera transistores que son rechazados en el control de calidad en las fabricas.. pero bue, discusion filosofica para otro momento.

2 - lo que hice fue probar cada transistor armando un circuito basico de emisor comun para corroborar cual era la pata de cada transistor.. para mi sorpresa, me encontre que el 2SB647 y el 2SD667 tenian las patas del colector y de la base invertidas... ahi ya arranco una falla.

3 - uno de mis iniciales errores fue colocar un fusible en la fuente, solamente en la pista de +Vcc. Nooo lo haagan!! Debido a que en una prueba me saltó el fusible, todo el amplificador quedo trabajando con tension negativa y asi queme mas de un componente.

4 - Una vez hecho todo esto, utilize unos tr. de salida "economicos"(ya que aca los 2sj salen 15 dolares cada uno aprox.).. utilize un par de irfp9240/240.. con los cuales le di el arranque inicial al equipo: Si alguien va a hacer este mismo paso, recuerden que las patas de los IRFP van en orden Gate-Drain-Source, mientras que la de los 2SK y 2SJ son Gate-Source-Drain, por lo tanto van a tener que cablear las patas de los tr y no soldarlos directamente a la placa. Como era de esperarse, calientan bastante debido a que no son los indicados para el diseño.. pero amplificar, amplifican!

5 - Al llegar acá, vale aclarar que todo estas pruebas fueron realizadas con una lampara en série como indica Fogonazo en su post, teniendo 0Vcc en la salida.

6 - Con la lampara en serie, es normal que la onda se deforme un poco, devido a que al amplificador solo le estan llegando +-35Vcc.. no se preocupen, cuando retiren la lampara en serie y se almiente correctamente este va a amplificar correctamente.

7 - Retirada la lampara en serie, volvi a aplicarle tension siin señal de entrada, para corroborar que el amplificador no oscile (este es un buen paso si uno tiene un osciloscopio, debido a que si oscila el amplificador en vacío, las chances de quemar los transistores de salida si se desconecta el parlante de la salida son altas.. por lo tanto conviene soldar una resistencia de 20Ohms 15w en paralelo con la salida, de forma tal que si se deconecta la resistencia hace con que el amplificador no oscile salvando los preciados transistores de salida). Luego de probar en vacío y de regular la corriente de reposo, probé inyectarle una señal y verla en el osciloscopio. Al llegar aca ya instale un parlante.. y voilá!

Mañana ya armare la otra plaqueta para hacerlo estereo, lo voy a montar en un gabinete, ponerle un disipador mas generoso.. en fin, darle los detalles.
Pero la conclusión, es que se puede!
A todos aquellos que tuvieron algun problema, no desistan por que se puede!
Un saludo a todos los que me ayudaron, mil gracias
y espero que mi experiencia ayude a alguien a que no se tropieze con la misma piedra con la cual lo hice yo.
Cualquier duda, estoy completamente disponible a contestar.. mas tarde cuando pueda voy a subir fotos y capaz que algun video!
Saludos!
Manu


----------



## rash (Ago 31, 2009)

*WOW... muy bien explicado*... me alegro que te funcionara.. no se puede pedir más a tan pocos componentes...jejejej..... y la parte final, eso de se puede, te quedo lo mejor...

saludos


----------



## Estampida (Ago 31, 2009)

Se acabo el miedo de armar este amplificador a mosfet, con lo que cuestan el K1058 y el J162, haber si mensionan cual es el I_bias adecuado.


----------



## manuu_bsb (Ago 31, 2009)

Estampida.. lo que yo hice, fue regularle el preset de 1k al mínimo, y te cuento porqué:
Si uno regula el preset al maximo, la I_bias va a ser alta y los transistores van a calentar estando en reposo, lo cual significa que al funcionar van a calentar maas todavia y ahi ya tenes un riesgo de que se quemen.
Si uno regula el preset al mínimo, uno corre el riesgo de generar lo que se denomina Distorsion por cruce, lo cual significa que a una señal de entrada muuuuuuuuuuy baja, se va a generar un corte por que los transistores no tiene suficiente corriente como para empezar a amplificar: esto es cierto, no lo niego, es ciencia y esta comprobado. Peeeero, en lo que a mi me consta y yo he probado, para escuchar esa Distorsion por cruce, hay que tener el volumen muuuuuuuuuuuy pero muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy bajito, cosa que rara vez vas a hacer.. y si la escuchas, te felicito por que tenes un oído envidiable jajajajaj
Mi consejo, es regular el preset al minimo y permitir que los tr.de salida trabajen un poco mas relajados en terminos de temperatura, y de esa forma estas disminuyendo las chances de que se te quemen por temperatura esos preciosos tr. que salen un ojo de la cara jajajaj
saludos a todos!


----------



## svartahrid (Sep 14, 2009)

Buenas, dejen ver si entendi bien eso de ajustar el preset de 1K, se pone justo a la mitad la perilla del preset, se conecta en serie un foco de 100 watts entre la red electrica y el primario del transformador, se pone en corto la entrada de audio del amplificador, ahora al conectar el circuito a la red electrica se deberia prender el foco cierto ? ahora regulo el preset ya sea para la derecha o para la izquierda a modo de calibrarlo donde nos de menos luz el foco verdad ?, el foco es de esos que venden para poner en los techos de 120 v en mexico ?.

manuu_bsb dices que recomiendas poner el preset en lo mas bajito ? osea a 0 ohms ? o a 1 Kilo ohm ?

disculpen mis dudas si son tontas, un saludo y hermosisimo circuito, gracias @tupolev por compartirlo.


----------



## nicolas (Oct 6, 2009)

hola gente como andan? les comento que ya termine mi amplificador y quedo joya... la unica duda es mi disipador pero hasta que no lo ponga en funcionamiento no se que pasara... ahi les mando unas fotos de la placa terminada...

les comento que los he seguido por todo el post y he ido revisando cada una de las cosas que a ustedes les ocurrian y tengo todo en condiciones solo basta mandarle tensio, lampara en serie y probar...

les comento que voy a mover un woofer de 12 con este amplificador con filtro activo entre el pre y el amplificador... ahi les mando unas fotos tambien de el woofer que fue hecho con planos de esta pagina tambien... espero comenten mi proyecto y si tienen alguna duda consulten ya que poco a poco voy a prendiendo bastante de esta fantastca pagina y de sus muy grosos integrantes...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 6, 2009)

nicolas dijo:


> ...ya termine mi amplificador y quedo joya...


Felicitaciones. Se ve bien.




nicolas dijo:


> la unica duda es mi disipador pero hasta que no lo ponga en funcionamiento no se que pasara...


¿Querés saber? Mirá.

La caja se ve bien. Parece una pasabanda a la que todavía le faltan la tapa y los tubos de sintonía, ¿no?
Lo que me lama la atención es que usaste un parlante de rango extendido ahí, ¿es por algo en particular?

Saludos


----------



## nicolas (Oct 7, 2009)

hola cacho, el cajon solo se estaba secando ya qe le habia sellado las uniones internas y ese parlante no voy a utilizar, es un leea, uno de los tantos que tengo, y esta con la membrana rajada, pienso comprarme un woofer... ustedes creen que es buena la caja? porque he visto una similar pero en vez de tener la primer concavidad infinita tiene otro tubo de sintonia (solamente uno) y es muy parecida... osea es igual pero con otro agujero... y otra cosa cacho esta bien el disipador?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2009)

nicolas dijo:


> ustedes creen que es buena la caja? porque he visto una similar pero en vez de tener la primer concavidad infinita tiene otro tubo de sintonia (solamente uno) y es muy parecida... osea es igual pero con otro agujero



Una caja pasabanda no tiene ninguna concavidad infinita, sino que las dos van cerradas. En tu caso parece (si cerrás la tapa que falta) un pasabanda de cuarto orden, lo que significa que la atenuación a ambos lados de la banda pasante tiene una pendiente de 12 dB/octava.
Si ponés un puerto de sintonía en la mitad "sellada", la estás transformadorrmando en una pasabanda de sexto orden (hay algunas variantes en esto), lo que significa que la atenuación en la frecuencia de corte inferior es de 24 dB/octava y en la frecuencia de corte superior es de 12 dB/octava.

Sinceramente, no te recomiendo cajas pasabanda a menos que tengas experiencia y control sobre la calidad del woofer que elijas. Estos baffles son muy sensibles a las características de los parlantes, y más aún el de sexto orden (que es el otro que has visto), y acá no sirve decir (bah...nunca sirve) que agrandas o achicás la caja en proporción al tamaño del parlante, o que le metés cualquier parlante que encuentres, por que los malos resultados están garantizados.

Es preferible hacer una caja sellada o bass reflex y controlar las frecuencias de corte con electrónica adicional.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 7, 2009)

nicolas dijo:


> ...y otra cosa cacho esta bien el disipador?


Si hiciste el cálculo como dice el post que te pasé más arriba y te dio que está bien, entonces debe estar bien...

Saludos


----------



## nicolas (Oct 7, 2009)

hola gente como andan nuevamente... queria preguntarle a manu que tal el amplificador... como responde es bueno? vale la pena lo gastado en transistores?

estoy ancioso por probarlo pero no tengo tiempo para hacerlo... seguro el viernes a la tarde lo pruebo... estoy a mil con la facultad


----------



## ojosverdes (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola chavos,  que gusto estar de vuelta por aca, me fije en este amplificador, y me parece bien para unas bocinitas, jejejje, pienso que lo mas caro va a ser el Trafo, ya que uno por aca en mexico sale entre 60-79 dolares, pero si asi suena de lindo lo compro, jejejeje, ami los transistores ,me salen en 10 dolares el par 2SK1058 + 2SJ162, en una casa de electronica, asi que me lo voy a armar, jejeje, solo una pregunta, solo encuentro los 2SD667 Y 2SB647 con terminacion Y, osea asi 2SD667Y y 2SB647Y, habra alguna diferencia???, ya que en el datasheet solo aparecen sin y con terminacion A.


----------



## manuu_bsb (Oct 26, 2009)

Nicolas: te comento que infelizmente la construccion del equipo esta pausada en un 100%.
Les cuento mi desafortunado acontecimiento: Yo había terminado de armarlo usando unos transistores baratos para hacer las pruebas(IRFP 9240/240). Con esos transistores baratos, anduvo bastante bien.
Cuando le voy a poner los 2SK y el 2SJ, se los instalo, y una resistencia se me prendio fuego. Debo confesar que despues de sucedido eso, me quito mucho el animo, y en combinacion con la el hecho de que la facultad exige bastante, termine dejandolo a un costado. Mieentras anduvo, anduvo lindo jajajaj.
Nico, contame vos donde compraste los transistores porque en una de esas el problema surge de ahi. Vos pudiste hacerlo andar bien??

Que se yo, cuando recupere un poco de tiempo me sentaré a intentar reanalizar que fue lo que paso.. y sinó, seguiré adelante y algun dia cuando tenga mas conocimientos, intentare terminarlo. 

Al igual que ojos verdes, comento que muchos de los transistores que compre(casi todos), en vez de venir con el 2SK1058 impreso, solamente dice K1058.. vaya uno a saber si el problema radica ahi!

Desde ya, saludos a todos y suerte, cualquier cosa avisen que estoy!


----------



## ari101076 (Oct 26, 2009)

hola amigos del foro les cuento que ami me paso mas someno parecido alo del amigo manu con la diferencia que ami me andubo excelente un rato y luego reventaron los mosfet . me parece que es un circuito muy cencillo y aparte oscila un monton .en lo personal este es un circuito que es para solo experimentados .yo ya ami melody lo doy por muerto y enterrado en fosa comun . saludos a todos los cerebros del foro


----------



## nicolas (Nov 10, 2009)

manu te cuento que el mio todavia no lo he probado... no he tenido tiempo con la facu... pero en unas semanitas me pongo de cabeza a terminarlo ya que mi fin es meterlo en mi auto... quiero ver si esta semana armo la fuente swiching y listo... los trasnsistores y demas componentes los compre aca en mendoza y me salieron algo de 40 pesos cada uno... por eso espero no quemarlos ni nada...

les comento gente del foro que termine mi caja tambien esa que esta arriba y dejenme decirle que el golpe es excelente... nada que discuscutir... en mi casa funciona muy bien y no quiero imaginarme cuando la meta al auto...

espero poder tener buenas noticias en las proximas semanas nos vemos suerte...


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Nov 20, 2009)

tupo

que significa Melody?

gracias

pues no encontre este transistor 2SJ162
plis con que lo reemplazo y cual es el ECG d ese reemplazo

gracias

curioso pero yo mimo me respondo 


hay dos modelos que son en encapsulado TO3. EL 2sj50 y el 2sk135.

Con menos voltaje tienes el IRFZ44 y su par complementario. 
Y creo que tambien estan el IRF544 y el IRF9544. 

esta info la encontre y la dio *tecnicdeso*


----------



## tupolev (Nov 21, 2009)

Esta es la versión actualizada del PCB, para usar los IRFP240 y IRFP9240.
Más fáciles de conseguir y más económicos.






Saludos cordiales

*
Detalles y PCB actualizados al 24/01/2010*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2009)

tupolev dijo:


> Esta es la versión actualizada del PCB, ....


Veo que sigues diseñando *"Hermosas"* plaquetas.

Saludos, amigo Tupolev


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Nov 21, 2009)

Vacano, pero a todas éstas que es Melody ?  Jejejeje

Gracias


----------



## zopilote (Nov 22, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Veo que sigues diseñando *"Hermosas"* plaquetas.
> 
> Saludos, amigo Tupolev



Vamos con precaución, se nota el profesionalismo de los diseños, pero siempre hay que buscarle un porque a todo. Si lo implementamos con los IRF saldran ecomonicos,
pero teniendo en cuenta que esos mosfet cogen una buena temperatura que logra que se cortocircuiten, ¿Por que se obvio el transistor zener?. Será para mantener la dimension de la plaqueta. Por lo mostrado más prefiero gastarmelo montando un Ssubmosfet o un montalvo que exponer a que se me frituren los mosfet.
 No dudo del diseño con los mosfet laterales (tiene sus añitos) y gracias a tupolev por rescatarlo (componentes actualizados) . 


LINCEjd dijo:


> vacano pero atodas estas que c***jos es melody?  jejejeje
> 
> gracias



 No es ningun melody (marca registrada) , sino vease el diseño siguiente:

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## rash (Nov 22, 2009)

Hola, a ver si subo un video de éste amplificador funcionando perfectamente (sólo con el cambio de los 2SK135 y 2SJ50)... lo he tenido funcionando varias horas en una fiestecilla  y va de 10...

saludos


----------



## tupolev (Nov 22, 2009)

Lo del nombre de Melody, está en el esquema original (ver imagen adjunta).
No conozco las raices de esto.

Saludos cordiales y especialmente a mi Tocayo


----------



## gonza123_quilmes (Dic 6, 2009)

buenas gente les cuento que arme la pote en stereo y funciono perfecta durante 2 meses hasta que vole el tranfo, calculo porque era chico no de voltage pero si de amp. apenas puedo subo fotos, lo que si, si alguien me hace algun esquema explicativo de como regular el preset se los agradesco ya que no entiendo sus explicaciones, nunca estudie electronica solo aprendi metiendo mano y quemando jajaja, desde ya gracias


----------



## juan_inf (Dic 16, 2009)

seguramente te quedo chico el tranfo como vos decis y paso a la otra vida... creo que estaba especificado que el voltaje tenia que ser de +/-50 y supongo que tenia que ser entre 8 a 10 amperios (version stereo) ...


----------



## blackmix (Dic 19, 2009)

No consigo en capacitor de 2.2 uF (225), A lo sumo tengo uno polarizado de 2.2 63v.
Con que lo puedo reemplazar?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola Blackmix, bienvenido al foro.

Usá un electrolítico de 2u2 NP (no polarizado, suelen ser de color violeta) o dos multicapa de 1uf en paralelo. Las dos soluciones van a funcinar bien.

Saludos


----------



## blackmix (Dic 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias. Voy a ver que encuentro.


----------



## viktor_284 (Dic 24, 2009)

hola estoy haciendo este amplificador, me costo conseguir los irfp9240/240 estoy un poco ocupado pero cuando lo termine voy a postear fotos y video.


----------



## blackmix (Dic 29, 2009)

Bueno, les cuento que termine una de estas placas. Luego de seguir los consejos de puesta en marcha y revisar todo, pongo en funcionamiento la placa y me encuentro con que en el bafle solo suenna un buuuuuuuu bastante grave y el irfp9240 calienta horrores. Quisa alguno de los muchachos me pueda tirar un poco mas de luz.
PD: Arme otra y ni bien la conecto volo uno de los 2sa872 y una resistensia, es que como un boludo, no revise y me habia quedado una pata de un capacitor sin cortar del lado del cobre  e hiso corto...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2009)

blackmix dijo:


> Bueno, les cuento que termine una de estas placas. Luego de seguir los consejos de puesta en marcha y revisar todo, ......


¿ Hiciste este procedimiento ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## blackmix (Dic 30, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Hiciste este procedimiento ?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/



Solamente lo de revisar el circuito, pistas y soildaduras.
No tengo tester, voy a ver si me compro alguno chino.


----------



## Quercus (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola a todos y feliz año.
  Este amplificador lo monte este verano, no consegui el condensador de entrada de 2,2uF y lo deje aparcado. Hace unos días lei de cacho que multicapa de 1uF podían valer, me puse con ello y monte uno con los mosfet originales y otro con los irfp…., en un radiador de prueba   la verdad es que funciona perfectamente de las dos formas, el original lo tuve funcionando poco, pero como el eterno problema ES: originales funcionan muy bien son caros y difíciles de encontrar,  IRF…  baratos  y fáciles de encontrar,  pero calientan mucho. El que monte con los irfp…, lo tuve funcionando más de dos horas a buen volumen de vez en cuando lo ponía casi a tope y vigilaba el radiador.
  Puede que el radiador que utilice  sea muy grande, y ese sea el motivo, pero el radiador no se puso en ningún momento a mas de 40 grados centígrados y al ver que no se calentaba en exceso tocaba directamente los mosfet por si no refrigeraban bien y estaban igual de calientes.
   Es evidente que los mosfet deben marcar alguna  diferencia entre uno y otro, pero no creo que sea tanta como para no montarlo si no se consiguen los mosfet originales.  En una escucha sin saber cual está sonando en cada momento estoy seguro que la gran mayoría no sabría decir cual es cual. Para que se notara mas la diferencia  habría que tener unos altavoces de altísima calidad  y un buen oído, yo no tengo ninguna de las dos cosas, el que los tenga podrá diferenciar. Quien monta este amplificador creo que busca algo fácil de armar, pequeño y que suene razonablemente bien. Todo eso a mi entender, lo cumple con creces montado de las dos formas.
  Yo creo que el principal problema de este amplificador es el descuido que uno puede tener al montar unos mosfet u otros al tener distinta distribución de patas y si los irfp… calientan mas, poner un radiador un poco mas grande o un ventilador, si se monta como cualquier proyecto revisando todo a fondo, funciona a la primera y sin problemas, creo que no hay mas .
  saludos


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Ene 23, 2010)

hola tengo un problema .. se me esta chamuscando una resistensia de 100 ohms. 
la que se be en la foto  1 .. 
la intensidad de la lampara creo que es buena no????

y les dejo dos fotos mas de todo el ampli

me pueden desis que pasara??????


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2010)

jose miguel hernandez dijo:


> hola tengo un problema se me esta chamuscando una resistensia de 100 ohms.....


Si la identificas con el circuito sería más fácil deducir algo.


----------



## Nemesis (Ene 23, 2010)

hola jose miguel saludos yo he montado este circuito Melody 150W muchas veces y siempre con exito.. por lo que tengo un poquito de experiencia con las fallas..! si vez y rebisas bien tu amplificador lo hiciste invertido!!! osea no aplicaste el modo espejo.
Otra causa de que esa resistensia se queme es dos terminales de algun transistor pegando!, verifica bien y luego cuentas como te fue men.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2010)

Mirando un poco tu placa y la de quercus10

Ver el archivo adjunto 28173


Voto porque imprimiste la PCB sin hacer "Espejo"


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Ene 23, 2010)

de echo si me di cuenta de que esta invertido ....pero tambien puse los transistores alreves para que coinsidieran (creo que un chabo en las pajinas de atras abia tenido este problema ,pero no iso lo de los transistores el fue mi guia en esto )

lo que no entiendo es ... que algun transistor este pegando???

como es eso ????

que este descompuesto????

o que ??????


----------



## ricardodeni (Ene 23, 2010)

jose miguel hernandez dijo:


> de echo si me di cuenta de que esta invertido ....pero tambien puse los transistores alreves para que coinsidieran (creo que un chabo en las pajinas de atras abia tenido este problema ,pero no iso lo de los transistores el fue mi guia en esto )
> 
> lo que no entiendo es ... que algun transistor este pegando???
> 
> ...




te olvidaste de invertir 2 transistores.
y me queda la duda con la posicion de los de salida.

saludos.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Ene 24, 2010)

de echo si me di cuenta de que estaba alreves...un chabo en pajinas atras le paso lo mismo pero los transistores quedaron alreves  .... y pues en base a eso puse los transistores de modo que coinsidieran con el sircuito ....

bueno grasias ricardodeni . fogonazo y nemesis...

sierto no puse foto de los transistores de salida ...

en cuanto a los otros los 2sd667 me dieron los remplasos pero en estos la base y el emisor estaban inbertidos osea que deven de estar bien 

solo me falta comprobar que alguno de esos transistores este mal o los dos..
 bueno por si las dudas dejo 2 adjuntos 
1 donde muestra que resistensia se quema y 2 con los transistores de salida (el de la izquierda es el 240 y el de la derecha el 9240)

bay

y 

*gracias atodos *​
no puede ser boy de mal en peor...

corobore los data de los transistoreslos desolde y bolvi a soldar segun como tenia que aserlo ... lo bueno es que lla no se quema le resistensia

lo MALO es que aora tengo los 60v en la salida el foco no prende y antes tenia como 7v en la salida y el foco prendia poquito

*e perdido la confiansa en mi mismo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ......*

creo que este ampli me va a derrotar


----------



## Nemesis (Ene 25, 2010)

de nada men.. ve no deles que te derrote porque es un montaje muy sencillo ve revisa muy bien y cuidadosamente la data de cada transistor verifiva que sus terminales esten bien ubicadas donde deben ser.
ve pilla esto, puesdes quitar los transistores de  salida osea los mosfet nada mas ellos y mide el voltaje que llega a cada terminal de donde van ellos debe de llegar el voltaje que les suministra la fuente a cada transistor osea +-50V si esto es asi esta listo, si no llegase ese voltaje ocurre que un transistor bien sea pre o driver esta dañado oooooo.. esta mal conectado bueno mucha suerte men y saludos..! cualquier cosa avisa.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Ene 25, 2010)

lla se como me podrian ayudar un poco mas ...

yo le estoy echando la culpa a los transistores de remplaso que me dieron ..se los boy a poner y ustedes me disen si* si* es el mas adecuado o exixte otro con mejores caracteristicas 

2sa872 ---me dieron ---2sa992
2sd667---me dieron----2sd863
2sb647----me dieron ---2sa964

*alguno de estos tieme la culpa *


----------



## Quercus (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola a todos. Jose miguel mira esto:
  2sa872:   2sa941…42—2sa970—2sa1016—2sa1038
  2sd667:  2sc 2383—2sc3228—2sd1292—2sd1812
  2sb647:  2sa1013—2sa1275—2sb1212
  Estos son algunos  reemplazos, pero lo que yo te aconsejaría es que hagas una placa nueva con su distribución  normal, trabajas mejor verificando todo sobre el plano y esquemático como es debido y no pensando en que “ese transistor o aquella pata van al revés o en el otro lado” si a eso le sumas que algunos reemplazos, incluso algunos “originales” que no lo son tanto, tienen las patas cambiadas con respecto al original…… en fin lo que tu veas.
  Te pongo los dos circuitos para el método de la plancha a tamaño real 6 x 6 cm, imprimir y pegar. El que es para los irfp… es diferente pero solo en la parte de la bobina al que posteo tupolev, he visto que en el esquematico sigue la bobina pero en la placa no tiene preparada su ubicación, si él quiere aclararlo, y no hubiese que ponerla, es solo eso, no ponerla, pero haciendo esta tenemos las dos opciones, yo la tengo puesta y funciona perfectamente. Como el mismo quito el anagrama, supongo que para diferenciar, puse ahí los mosfet que lleva para no confundir.
  Saludos

Perdon ya vi que el posteo de tupolev esta actualizado.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Ene 26, 2010)

pus muchas gracias por su apoyo...
de echo estaba pensando en repetir todo y eso are .

yo creo que para el fin de semana lo tengo ..

*se dieron cuenta que el la version te tupo de los irfp los transistores 2 4 y 5 estan alreves . hiso tres dibujos  uno con la cara de cobre otro con la bista de frente y uno como traslusido ...en este ultimo los transistores estan alreves ...  miren *


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2010)

jose miguel hernandez dijo:


> ......yo creo que para el fin de semana lo tengo ..
> *se dieron cuenta que el la version te tupo de los irfp los transistores 2 4 y 5 estan alreves . hiso tres dibujos  uno con la cara de cobre otro con la bista de frente y uno como traslusido ...en este ultimo los transistores estan alreves ...  miren *


La PCB sufrió algunos cambios, esta es la versión final y fresquita:

Ver el archivo adjunto 28260

Ver el archivo adjunto 28259


*Edit:*

Cuando vallan a hacer la placa, recuerden que hay que cambiar el diseño a *"Espejo"*, es decir, las iniciales (Letras) del diseño *deben quedar al revés en la hoja a imprimir* para que luego queden al derecho en el Cobre.


----------



## Quercus (Ene 27, 2010)

Veo que fogonazo ya ha aclarado el tema. De todas formas, respecto a lo que te decía de los transistores con las patas cambiadas mira lo que te puedes encontrar, y que es el motivo muchas  veces de que no funcionen los circuitos. 
  Saludos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/246418/


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Feb 6, 2010)

pus ya prende el focoy es mucho :enfadado:- lla no se quema la resistensia *aora es un capasitor el del lado  positivo :enfadado:*

bueno les dejo unas fotos ok 

quercus10 muchas grasias por las hojas de las impresiones del ampli me fueron muy utiles 

pero sigo nesesitando alluda con esto


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 6, 2010)

Jose Miguel, si comparás tu circuito con las fotos publicadas en el 1º post, verás que ambos capacitores de 220[uF] están invertidos. Vas a tener que comprar 2 nuevos y colocarlos en la posición correcta.

PD: hay que prestarle más atención a la ortografía...

Saludos


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Feb 6, 2010)

*grasias broder*

que tonto estoy

OK .. ya no pasa nada no se quema nada solo que el irfp 9240 se calienta 
mientras que el otro no ???????


----------



## Quercus (Feb 7, 2010)

Me alegro que te sirviera, que pena lo de los condensadores, en este mundo no se permiten errores, si te equivocas lo pagas, como dice cacho: si lo quemas aprendes, si no lo quemas no aprendes. Revisa todo antes de volver a conectarlo  y a disfrutar.
Otra cosa, esta placa te salio bonita, espero que funcione pronto.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 8, 2010)

quercus10 dijo:


> ...como dice cacho: si lo quemas aprendes, si no lo quemas no aprendes.


Evidentemente ya lo quemaste, JMHernandez. Ahora viene la parte de aprender . Y como te decía MNicolau, media pila con la ortografía vendría muy bien.

En cuanto a Quercus... Eso de andar citando a cualquier tonto no es bueno. Por más que la frase me gusta 


Saludos


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Feb 15, 2010)

ok.. les comento que el ampli esta echo poro tengo 3 problemas 

1 tengo 0.16 vcc en la salida del ampli 

2 no amplifica 

3 y como les comente  el irfp 9240 se comiensa a calentar  mientras que el otro esta frio (irfp240)

revise las resistencias y todas estan bien , tanbien los data de los transistores (de todos) y se suponen que todos estan bien

que sera ?????


----------



## cadorna (Jun 6, 2010)

hola amigos del foro! bueno anteriormente habia escrito pero en mayusculas y se enojaron conmigo, desconocia totalmente lo de las mayusculas, jeje en fin, aca les paso un dato espero que les sirva, yo vivo en santa rosa la pampa, y en este lugar es muy dificil ( casi imposible ) conseguir los componentes originales del amplificador, aca les dejo una tabla de reemplazos directos de los mismo:

pre-diferencial : 2sa872 = 2SA941..942, 2SA970, 2SA1016, 2SA1038

separador de fase y driver 2sd667 = 2SC2383, 2SC3228, 2SD1292, 2SD1812

driver : 2sb647 = 2SA1013, 2SA1275, 2SB1212

en el caso de los de potencia yo utilice irf740 chn y el irf9640 chp

el circuito lo alimente con +/- 75 vcc pero la etapa exitadora se calentaba bastante, que asi corte la pista del positivo y negativo y le coloque una resistencia de 120ohms de 3 wats en serie ( solo a la etapa exitadora y diferencial ) en el caso de los mosfet de potencia, los deje conectados directamente a la fuente de alimentacion, estas modificaciones las implemente dado que este modulo lo utilice para reemplazar un integrado rsn3505 de un sinto amplificador technics dado que el integrado no se consigue, le adapte la placa sin problemas y la calidad y potencia son exelentes.

esto fue todo espero que le sirva a alguien asi no se complican la vida con los codigos raros de fabrica.

saludos amigos

hola jose-miguel-hernandez


te comento que yo me tope con el mismo problema y la solucion es simple, el esquema trae un preset de 1k este sirve para ajustar la contrafase del amplificador y o corriente de reposo, una forma de hacerlo a oido es asi, baja el volumen bien bajito que apenas se escuche, y notaras que se escucha con un poco de distorsion, utiliza un calibrador de plastico y move lentamente el preset hasta que se escuche completamente limpio, si persiste el problema reemplaza los 2sd667 por alguno de los transistores que mensione antes, eso si, trata de que los valores de las resistencias y capacitores sean tal cual el diseño de lo contrario el circuito se desbalansea y se recalienta. con 

con el tema de que no tenes amplificacion es porque algo conectaste mal, lo mas factible es que hayas confundido la ubicacion de las patas de los transistores del pre diferencial, chequea las patas de los irf que deben ser asi visto de frente ( de izquierda a derecha ) 1= gate 2= drain 3= source.

respecto a los 0.16 vcc en la salida se debe a que los transistores que utilizaste para el diferencial  (2sa872) no tienen la misma ganancia y o resistencia interna, trata de que ambos transistores presenten la misma resistencia interna ( esto lo mides con el tester en la escala de diodo ) y en la escala de hfe medi que la ganancia sea igual para ambos componentes. tenes que ser un poco selectivo con el tema de los componentes no todos son iguales a pesar de que tengan el mismo codigo y en audio de alta potencia eso es algo crucial.

espero haberte ayudado saludos


----------



## cadorna (Jun 8, 2010)

hola silfredo-jimenez, te comento lo siguiente, son un poco distintos tus mosfet, trata de conseguir un irfp9640 para que la pareja de salida sea complementaria en su totalidad de lo contrario se te va a recalentar un fet mas que el otro, en la pagina 8 de este debate deje una tabla de reemplazos de los transistores y son comunes y baratos.
un saludo


----------



## nicolas (Jul 6, 2010)

hola gente del foro como les va... les comento lo que a mi me paso... arme el ampli hace ya bastanteee con los componente de tupolev, esta bien armado no esta al reves ni nada... la verdad que me quedo bien prolijo pero por tiempo nunca lo probe... despues de estar casi 6 meses parado preparado para estrenar me vuelvo a poner las pilas y retomo el foro... viendo que han pasado muchos y leyendo me encontre con varias cosas como trasnsitores falsos y cosas asi... corrobore todo en mi ampli y esta todo ok... cuando me dispongo a probarlo hago lo que nuestro amigo fogonazo dice en su post... lampara en serie con el primario, entrada cortocircuitada a masa etc... la cuestion que cuando lo conecto la lampara se me enciende bastante dira que casi toda pero en la placa no se caleinta nada... tension le llega... elt ema es que cuando le apoyo los dedos a los mosfet la lampara varia la intensidad...

la cuestion es que reviso todo y no encuentro error alguno... 

despues poniendome a pensar debido a que lo probe con una fuente de +- 35 Vcc llegue a la conclusion de que la tension es muy chica y por eso no alcanza para extrangular el canal de los mosfet... sera por eso que la lampara se me encendia??? a la salida me media 3 volt moviendo el preset nada pasaba... por favor necesito ayuda cuanto antes... 


gracias saludos desde mendoza...


----------



## zopilote (Jul 6, 2010)

fuiste victima de los piratas electronicos o soldaste todo sin corroborar con  un multimetro cada transistor, y especialmente los dos transistores  de la etapa diferencial, estos deben tener un beta parecido por no decirte iguales. A desoldar y vuelve a revisar.


----------



## nicolas (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola genteeeeeeeee mirando este esquema y uno similiar en el foro me di cuenta que en este se usan lo D667 y B647 mientras que en el otro son el BD139 y BD 140 respectivamente.... mi pregunta seria si estos se los originales (D667 y B647) se pueden reemplazar por los otros (BD139 y BD 140) ya que al parecer los originales traen las patas cambiadas... muchas gracias espero respuestas prontoooo

les dejo el esquema

Ver el archivo adjunto 100w_mosfet_power_amplifier_parte_2_192.rar


----------



## Pableen (Jul 17, 2010)

que tal, hago una pregunta que a la mayoria de ustedes puede resultar muy obvia pero claramente a mi no jaja, me interesa mucho este amp, estuve con esto colgado por un buen tiempo, pues estaba cursando algebra como me recomendó cacho jaja y la aprobé, pero me temo que sigo igual de burro!
prosigo, me interesa tanto que pienzo construirlo, y en realidad, si bien me gustaria conseguir 150W no es necesario lograr tanta potencia, esto sumado a lo que dicen de que los irfp recalientan mucho mas que los tr a los que reemplazan me hizo preguntarme si al darles menos voltaje, y tratar de conseguir, por ejemplo, 120W contraresto un poco esto del recalentamiento.
Me gustaria que el ampli, que no va a ser mi primer ampli, pero si el primero con importancia, me dure unos buenos años, lo del recalentamiento de los irfp no me gustó mucho y creo(diganme si estoy equivocado) que reducir un poco la temperatura les aumentaria la vida util, o al menos los pondria en "menos riezgo" de morir sobrecalentados.
¿es prudedente que me haga estas preguntas? ¿o con simplemente elegir bien el discipador y agregando un cooler no deberia de preocuparme la vida util?, para mi 120W repito, es una buena potencia y siendo que el dinero no sobra... me ahorraria unos morlacos entre el trafo y el parlante...

PD: me olvidaba dos preguntas, ¿el trafo debe tener tap central? mi idea es hacerlo funcionar en version mono. y la otra, segun mis calculos, y si no malinterpreté las enseñanzas del gran cacho, con 4 amperes voy a tener suficiente e iclusive un poco(un ampere) de resto, pero esto es por rama o en total?(se que es una preguntaidiota... pero no quiero comprar mal!) 

Ante todo muchas gracias!(muchas gracias!)


----------



## Cacho (Jul 20, 2010)

Pableen dijo:


> ...estaba cursando algebra...y la aprobé


Felicitaciones.


Pableen dijo:


> ...esto sumado a lo que dicen de que los irfp recalientan mucho mas que los tr a los que reemplazan me hizo preguntarme si al darles menos voltaje, y tratar de conseguir, por ejemplo, 120W contraresto un poco esto del recalentamiento.


Con menos tensión podés lograr menos calor, seguro, y menos potencia. La cosa esta en que usar MOSFETS a la salida de un AB nos eja en la eterna pregunta: ¿Para qué?.
Contestate eso y el resto va más fácil.

En uno de estos transistores trabajando en zona activa (este es el caso) vas a tener una buena tensión D-S (digamos que 3 o 4V) aún en las crestas de la señal. Eso es lo que te da el calorcito extra.
Es cierto que la deriva térmica es distinta en estos que en los BJT, pero no todos los MOSFET son iguales. Y de yapa se ponen melindrosos con los gates... De nuevo, ¿para qué usar MOSFETS en la salida?
Un buen diseño con BJTs te va a dar más satisfacciones. O un Clase D con MOSFETs 


Pableen dijo:


> ¿el trafo debe tener tap central?


Es más que muy conveniente que lo tenga. Si no, hay que andar haciendo malabares para lograr las tensiones simétricas.


Pableen dijo:


> ...segun mis calculos...con 4 amperes voy a tener suficiente e iclusive un poco(un ampere) de resto, pero esto es por rama o en total?


Según la tensión que pongas en la alimentación y la impedancia del parlante vas a saber cuánta corriente (de pico) va a pedir el ampli: V/R.
Un trafo capaz de entregar esa corriente es un cálculo bastante justo. Si es más, más tranquilo va a trabajar.

Saludos


----------



## Pableen (Jul 21, 2010)

sos tan querible cachito(en la ciudad natal de mi padre a este le dicen cacho y a mi por inducción, cachito, pero me estoy refiriendo a vos jaja)... gracias por las felicitaciones, me saqué un 8 hermoso y pudo haber sido mas 
En este caso la eterna pregunta si tiene respuesta:soy novato y no poseo ni experiencia ni conocimientos que disminuyan el riezgo de quemar los tr, así que si puedo disminuir el valor del circuito, la inversión en "ver si estalla" va a ser mucho menor.
No tengo miedo de que vuele todo por los aires, creo en vos y en fogonazo lo suficiente para haber comprendido que si eso pasa voy a aprender, pero tengo miedo a perder 100 pesos en transistores para solo verlos quemarse jaja. tengo que ver bien las dos versiones, la de los BJTs y la de los mosfets, pero a simple vista parecen casi identicas con la diferencia de la distribucion de pines de un tr y del otro, si es así podria hacer primero el mosfet y luego, solo si no quemé nada el otro. ¿les parece?
con respecto a los clase d, me gustaria esperar a estar un poco mas seguro con mis soldaduras antes de abocarme a hacer uno, ademas de este ampli me atrae que puede laburar tanto a 4 como a 8 ohms, lo que ya te explique por pm que para mi es importante.
Cacho, agradezco tantos consejos y que aún no te hallas hartado de mi!, soy un ser lleno de miedos y estoy en tiempos de poco dinero como para andar experimentando mucho! soy completamente dependiente de la sabiduria y experiencias agenas.

Gracias! Pablo.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 21, 2010)

De nada.

Si es por armar amplis, buscá uno chico, con pocos transistores de salida y baratos. Revisá el de 20W con +-20V que posteó Tecnicdeso. Armarlo es bastante barato y podés ponerte a quemarle partes sin mucho asco ni dolor de bolsillo.

Si te tirás a uno más grande, se prueba sin los transistores de salida y habiendo leído el post de Fogo sobre la puesta en marcha de amplis. Con eso no vas a tener mayores dramas en caso de catástrofe.

Saludos


----------



## ivan rodrigo (Ago 13, 2010)

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una pregunta poseo un amplificador b&k con los ya mencionados k1058 y j162 mi pregunta es puedo sustituir los k1058 por el irfp240 ya que los j162 no estan quemados este amplificador posee tres j162 y tres k1058 se los agradeceria si me respondiera mi nombre es ivan


----------



## zopilote (Ago 13, 2010)

ivan rodrigo dijo:


> hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una pregunta poseo un amplificador b&k con los ya mencionados k1058 y j162 mi pregunta es puedo sustituir los k1058 por el irfp240 ya que los j162 no estan quemados este amplificador posee tres j162 y tres k1058 se los agradeceria si me respondiera mi nombre es ivan


 No puedes sustituirlos, las diferencias son abismales, sin contar que el orden de los pines es diferente y que los mosfet laterales k1058 son mejores que los hexfet irfp240, otra posibilidad seria si te es imposible consegruir los originales usar los Irfp240 y el Irfp9240, y comprarlos apareados o dejar que los aparees en el establecimiento electronico. Y cablearlos para variar el orden de los pines.


----------



## Quercus (Ago 14, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo dicho por zopilote, pero además agregaría que no todos los amplificadores  admiten el cambio y lo más seguro es que no, el de este hilo lo admite, digamos que con alguna merma, pero en otros que he probado es imposible.  Lo mejor es buscar los originales o unos parecidos tipo 2sk1530 y 2sj201  o   BUZ900 y complementario, que no me acuerdo cual es.
  Saludos


----------



## ivan rodrigo (Ago 15, 2010)

ok gracias por el dato pero me quedo una duda los 2sk1530 los puedo colocar con los j162 o tendria que cambiarlos por los 2sj201 esa es la duda gracias quercus10 y gracias zopilote saludos


----------



## Quercus (Ago 16, 2010)

Estos son parejas de complementarios, y debes respetarlo, aunque puede que funcionen respetando la potencia del menor, además si consigues los 2sk1058 y 2sj162, son más baratos. 
  Creo que las preguntas referentes a reparaciones deberías hacerlas en un hilo que hay por ahí, si con lo dicho te vale, estupendo,  hazme caso o acabaremos en moderación, este hilo es para el amplificador que esta posteado en este post.
  Saludos


----------



## ivan rodrigo (Ago 17, 2010)

ok muchas gracias por el dato te lo agradesco ya no hay ninguna duda saludos


----------



## Leann (Oct 30, 2010)

lo voy a intentar hacer, parece facil y yo soy novato...
 alguien me podria decir como mandarle un potenciometro??

muchas gracias...


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 30, 2010)

Leann dijo:


> lo voy a intentar hacer, parece facil y yo soy novato...
> alguien me podria decir como mandarle un potenciometro??
> 
> muchas gracias...


 
Si es para el control de volumen. lo agregas en la entrada!


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 25, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Si es para el control de volumen. lo agregas en la entrada!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42071



Por que no le adhieres un pre seria mucho mejor aunque un poco  mas laborioso


----------



## maximoss3500 (May 7, 2011)

hola no consigo el condensador electrolitico de 47uF NP podria valer colocar 2 de 22uF en paralelo?.. el otro que no consigo es el de 2.2uF pero ley en este mismo pos que podria colocar 1 2.2uF NP o 2 multicapa de 1uF en paralelo.......


----------



## Quercus (May 9, 2011)

maximoss3500 dijo:


> hola no consigo el condensador electrolitico de 47uF NP podria valer colocar 2 de 22uF en paralelo?.. el otro que no consigo es el de 2.2uF pero ley en este mismo pos que podria colocar 1 2.2uF NP o 2 multicapa de 1uF en paralelo.......



Las dos cosas puedes hacerlas, la segunda incluso la hice yo, en la primera cuidado, que sean 22uF NP
Saludos


----------



## maximoss3500 (May 10, 2011)

o.o grasias amigo estaba esperando esta respuesta para proseder a armar sera asi que lo aga grasias


----------



## tupolev (May 10, 2011)

*No Polarizados*
En el caso de los no polarizados, como su nombre lo indica, carecen de una polaridad definida, o sea no tienen un positivo y negativo. Estos pueden ser electrolíticos. Los voltajes van desde unos 6 hasta 400, 1000, o más voltios.





Los no polarizados electrolíticos se usan regularmente en los divisores de frecuencia de audio (crossover). También se los usa como arrancadores en motores de corriente alterna. En la figura te mostramos como hacer un capacitor no polarizado con 2 polarizados, si unes dos de 5 µF. obtendrás 2.5 µF.


----------



## maximoss3500 (May 11, 2011)

Ummm ok yo he intentado hacer eso pero no me fue muy bien... quise cortar un tweeter con dos condensadores electrolíticos polarizados de 4.7uF cada uno unido por sus negativos y no los corto muy bien aun se reproducían los graves, luego lo reemplacé con un condensador de 4.7uF no polarizado NP y si cortó a la frecuencia deseada ... gracias de todos modo  Tupolev ya hice la compra de los condensadores.

Otra preguntilla... no importaría si en vez de colocar el IRFP240 coloco el IRFP250, éste último tiene menor Rds (on)... no creo que importe .. quiero salir de dudas

No consigo las resistencias de 2W 10Ω solo consigo de 5W pero como tengo que hacer el bobinado encima de una de las resistencias, el diámetro es mas grande el de la resistencia que el que necesita la bobina.... o enrollo el alambre encima de ésta sin importar ?

No aguanté en armar  aquí les dejo unas fotos de lo que he echo y que hasta los momentos no he terminado...


----------



## zopilote (May 16, 2011)

La sustitución esta bien, y por lo que veo modificaste el pcb para soldarle los hexfet, tienes que probarle con resistescias de 22~47 ohmios en serie a +V y -V, para  poder calibrarlo(o el foco en serie al primario del trafo), y lo de la resistencia de 10 ohmios es mayor a 2W y esta bien la bobina, si no funciona tienes otros diseños mosfet para sustituirle.
 Y coloca un protector y retardador para parlantes, por que los mosfet cuando fallan, entran en cortocircuito y malogran los parlantes.


----------



## maximoss3500 (May 16, 2011)

Alabado seas jajaja gracias por la respuesta, esperaba la aprovación de alguien que sepa sobre ésto, no he modificado la pcb está tal cual (pcb modificada por el autor para colocar IRFP240 y IRFP9240) , coloqué ésta resistencias de 5W por que no conseguí de 2W solo de 1W y si coloco éstas me imagino que calentarían mas.

Está en contrucción el protector, solo me faltan unos cuantos componentes, los condensadores 220uF y los de 100nF 63V que no coloqué los que parecen pastillita marron y me dedico al ajuste

Ya terminé con el montaje, ahora tengo otra duda para hacer el ajuste del bias, los transistores deber estar en su disipador cierto? y  ¿Los transistores deben ir aislados del disipador? o los puedo montar de una sin mas nada?
Espero su respuesta por ahí vi fotos en que Tr los aislaron y en otra al parecer no ( lo que alcancé a ver)
Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Cacho (May 17, 2011)

maximoss3500 dijo:


> ...para hacer el ajuste del bias los tansistores deber estar en su disipador cierto?


Sí.


maximoss3500 dijo:


> ...¿Los transistores deben ir aislados del disipador?


Sí.


maximoss3500 dijo:


> ...o los puedo montar de una sin mas na*DA*?


No.

Sólo podrías ponerlos sin aislar si ponés los de una rama en un disipador separado a los de la otra y ambos disipadores aislados de todo lo demás.
Mejor usá micas aislantes que no son caras y te ahorrás muchas complicaciones.

Saludos


----------



## maximoss3500 (May 17, 2011)

Grasias cacho por las pespuesta jajaj disculpa la molestia procedere a ajustar el bias ..

Procedi a realizar el ajuste concte todo como lo indica revise el pcb, pistas y todo no alle ningun acontecimiento...
El trafo usado arroja en el segundario 40+0+40 AC rectificado da ±55 
realize una fuente ( o la parte del filtrado) muy original  siguiendo los pasos de Fogonazo (a medias ya que el filtrado que necesita realmente no lo logre realizar ya que los condenso son CAROS  a 30BsF por pieza y nesesito 2 por rama de 4700uF para un total de unos 18000uF que fue el calculo) solo coloque 1 por rama de 3300uF
suegui los pasos de ajuste de potencia publicado for Fogonazo
colo uqe mi lampara de 25w serie con la alimentacion del trafo
conecte todo lo de la alimentacion
al energizar (previo a esto cortocircuite la entrada) la bonbilla enciende lo maximo y luego atenua hasta quedar casi brillando esto indica que este paso esta bueno 
ahora lo unico incombeniente que tengo es que calienta la resistencia de 1kΩ muy rapido si dejo mucho tiempo enpiezo a oler a componente quemandose
mi pregunta es la siguiente a que se debe esto?
espero la respuesta


----------



## zopilote (May 17, 2011)

Para  comprobar si no existe nada malo la fuente con la que pruebas tiene que tener  1000uF o 2200uF, colocarle despues los demas condensadores luego de que este operativo.
 El foco tiene que encender un poco y luego apagarse por completo, si tiene un brillo eso indica que algo esta mál en el circuito y tienes que revisarlo, lo primero que se hacen es soldar todo sin cerciorarse que el orden de base colector y emisor de los transistor corresponden  a la pcb, por que de fabrica venden a veces con los pines cambiados, lo segundo es los condesadores de 27p, estos a veces no soportan la tension del circuito y hay que cambiarlos por otras marcas. Luego estan leer los codigos de todas las resistencias, que generalmente a los principiantes se les escapa.
 Si tienes la medicion del voltaje de algunos lugares como la de la salida a tierra (sin señal ni parlante), eso podria ayudar a decir que es lo que pasa.


----------



## maximoss3500 (May 18, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> A)Luego estan leer los codigos de todas las resistencias, que generalmente a los principiantes se les escapa.
> B)Si tienes la medicion del voltaje de algunos lugares como la de la salida a tierra (sin señal ni parlante), eso podria ayudar a decir que es lo que pasa.



A) No soy novato en lo básico (por  supuesto) ya que estudio Ing electrónica y soy graduado como Tec. Medio en electrónica
B) Como hago esas medidas en la salida o sea en AC o DC ?
Ya identifiqué el problema y es que puse algunos Tr (los reemplazos) al revés aunque todavía sigo en problemas, verifiqué los patas y todavía sigo con los problemas, la resistencia de 1k calienta y tengo 7 V DC en la salida


----------



## kikoaaf (May 29, 2011)

Bueno, yo tambien me tire a realizar este ampli, pero voy a ir muy despacio por problemas de fondos $$$!!! Tengo casi todo armado, estoy esperando para comprar los tr de potencia y el trafo, lo cual es muy costoso aca en Uruguay (el trafo debe andar en unos 150 dolares, de ahi para arriba seguro).
Bueno, el condensador NP de 47 microF lo realize con 2 de 100 microF en serie, conectando negativo con negativo. El de 2.2 microF en la entrada lo voy a hacer de la misma forma pero con 2 de 4.7 microF ya que los NP que se consiguen aca valen una fortuna (como 5 dolares).
El pre que estoy haciendo es este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/, tiene linda pinta, lo unico que me faltan son los potenciometros.
Bueno, adjunto algunas fotos y cuando queme algo les comento!!
Saludos.


----------



## maximoss3500 (May 29, 2011)

muy bueno vale jajaja eso es el conjunto que quiero armar el mismo amply y el mismo pre jajajaj te quedo exelente, yo por ejemplo estoy en stop por el problema y que no consigo los condensadores 27pF y el de 47uF NP y el pre lo empese ha hacer el pcb pero el tranfer lo ise mal quedandome alrevez por lo tento lo deje asi en stop por los momento tambien por que no tengo plata xd
a cambio me dedique a terminar el amplificador de mariano que ya esta terminado y 100% funcionando
yo ya tengo el trafo me falta es el filtrado 
muy prolijo amigo kikoaaf muy buenos tus montajes
exito con la parte de calibrasion


----------



## kikoaaf (Jun 7, 2011)

Buenas, una consulta para el amigo tupolev.
Viendo que tu te encuentras en alicante, y que por lo visto en las fotos conseguiste los FET, estaria necesitando info de donde conseguir esos transistores por alli, ya que tengo una conocida que en breve viaja para alicante. Lamentablemente por aca solo estaria consiguiendo los 2SK1058, pero no los 2SJ162.
Espero ansioso su respuesta, desde ya le estoy muy agradecido.
Saludos.

PD:
amigo maximoss3500, gracias por los elogios! jeje. Antes que nada consigue los potenciometros, ya que me paso que luego de hacer el PCB no pude conseguir los potes que lleva, por lo cual voy a tener que cablear!! Como mencione anteriormente, el NP de 47uF lo hice con 2 de 100uF polarizados en serie, quiza te pueda servir.
El PCB lo hice con el papel para transferencias, uno azul que venden aca y que vale mas que mi vida, pero bue, queda muy bien!
Saludos


----------



## tupolev (Jun 8, 2011)

los 2SJ162 y 2SK1058 los compré en Electronica Rayte, que está en Orihuela (Alicante).


----------



## frapers (Mar 15, 2012)

Saludos.
Recien termine el amplificador (¡ lo empece hace ya mas de medio año !) y  con resistencias 22Ohms en V+ y V- .Midiendo en terminales de la  resistencia en V+ obtengo 0.298 V (eso serian 13.5 mA) y con preset 1K  al centro luego giro a un sentido y al otro pero ese voltaje no varia,  los transistores no calientan nada en el ajuste, pero si amplifica solo que no lo  pongo aun al maximo para evitar daños (aqui si calientan unos 28°).
V+  +48V
V-    -48V
DC en salida  0.029V (entrada cortocircuitada)
Transistores salida IRF740 y IRF9640 (el IRF740 es mas similar a las  caracteristicas del IRF9640, todos los demas los que indica el diagrama)
Placa: la modificada para los IRFP240 y IRFP9240


----------



## Nemesis (Abr 12, 2012)

Una pregunta yo hice hace mas de un ano este amplificador hices dos de ellos me funciono ala perfeccion pero ahora me pregunto:  como aria para conectar en modo puente mis dos etapas? Para tener 300w? Gracias y saludos!


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 12, 2012)

kikoaaf dijo:


> Bueno, yo tambien me tire a realizar este ampli, pero voy a ir muy despacio por problemas de fondos $$$!!! Tengo casi todo armado, estoy esperando para comprar los tr de potencia y el trafo, lo cual es muy costoso aca en Uruguay (el trafo debe andar en unos 150 dolares, de ahi para arriba seguro).
> Bueno, el condensador NP de 47 microF lo realize con 2 de 100 microF en serie, conectando negativo con negativo. El de 2.2 microF en la entrada lo voy a hacer de la misma forma pero con 2 de 4.7 microF ya que los NP que se consiguen aca valen una fortuna (como 5 dolares).
> El pre que estoy haciendo es este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/, tiene linda pinta, lo unico que me faltan son los potenciometros.
> Bueno, adjunto algunas fotos y cuando queme algo les comento!!
> Saludos.



Que tal el pre-amplificador funciona perfecto


----------



## tupolev (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola Nemesis, esta seria la conexión a realizar.

Saludos


----------



## Nemesis (Abr 12, 2012)

Exelente muchisimas gracias tupolev! posteare mis resultados proximamente.
Saludos.


----------



## tupolev (Abr 13, 2012)

Nemesis, te lo envío más practico, por las dudas.

Saludos


----------



## nico delmar (Jun 26, 2013)

Perdón por revivir este post.
Solo quisiera chequear un par de conceptos: Los 150W son sobre 4Ω? Necesitaría un transformador de cuántos amper?
(aquí me surge una tercera duda: Si calculo desde la salida I=√P/R ; I=√150W/4Ω ; I=6A - Si calculo desde la fuente, subiendo la potencia un %40: I=P/V ; I=210W/100V ; I=2.1A. Qué estoy haciendo mal?)

Saludos!


----------



## tecnicoa.s (Nov 12, 2013)

lo arme hace tiempo.. pero hace dos horas lo puse en marcha jaja.. ... con los irfp.. y el vbe multiplier.... calienta un poco.. pero puede que el disipador sea medio chico, la ibias la setee en 35ma aproximadamente..... pero el sonido es barbaro ..voy a seguir probandolo a ver que tal... Saludos..


----------



## julio barrerto (Dic 28, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La PCB sufrió algunos cambios, esta es la versión final y fresquita:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 28260
> 
> ...



cordial saludo fogonazo: disculpa por consultar este tema a pesar que haya pasado mucho tiempo. pero mi consulta es como hago para que el diagrama me quede en modo espejo pues cuando lo descargo me queda tal como está, y como logro tal fin. disculpa mi ignorancia en este tema pero el que no sabe pregunta y así aprende.
muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2014)

julio barrerto dijo:


> cordial saludo fogonazo: disculpa por consultar este tema a pesar que haya pasado mucho tiempo. pero mi consulta es como hago para que el diagrama me quede en modo espejo pues cuando lo descargo me queda tal como está, y como logro tal fin. disculpa mi ignorancia en este tema pero el que no sabe pregunta y así aprende.
> muchas gracias.



La imagen la debes procesar con algún programa de diseño gráfico: Corel, Photoshop, ¿¿??

Yo empleo el "PhotoLine" que es muy liviano e intuitivo para usar.

Al convertir a espejo, verifica que no se altere el tamaño.

Dale una leída a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## julio barrerto (Dic 29, 2014)

fogonazo, cordial saludo: muchas gracias por su respuesta, oportuna y muy precisa para mi
inquietud empezaré a poner en practica su minitutorial.
nueva mente muchas gracias.


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 8, 2015)

Arme este amplificador con algunas modificaciones y funciona estupendamente.

Dejo la simulación en multisim y el pcb en sprint layout para que lo modifiquen si quieren.

NOTA.
1.-LA resistencia R15 y R14 yo las puse de 18 Ohm no había otras en la tienda, pero son de 10 Ohm
2.-el condensador C1 es de 2,2 uF en un principio tube que poner 1uF no había otro.
3.-No sirven los transistores IRFP240-9240 ya que no tienen las mismas patas que los K1058-j162
4.-los zener de 12v

AJUSTES.
leer el post de Fogonazo.

bias.
.-intercalar una resistencia entre la alimentación  el circuito, medir el valor de tensión en extremos de la resistencia. ajustar hasta obtener sobre 40mA.

Ya no tiene más.

No lo he probado a plena potencia, pero en dos horas con musica medianamente fuerte apenas se ha calentado el radiador.

y suena muy bien.

gracias al amigo vargasmongo3435 por sus consejos y makros para sprint layout


----------



## CHUWAKA (Feb 8, 2015)

mmmmmm la entrada alado de la salida,,no me cuadra


----------



## angelp4492 (Feb 8, 2015)

jose circuit dijo:


> mmmmmm la entrada alado de la salida,,no me cuadra



Para eso he dejado el archivo de sprint layout para el que no le guste que lo modifique.

De todas formas suena que rompe los altavoces y bien nitido.


----------



## Gian (Feb 18, 2015)

una pregunta como calibro la resistencia variable ?


----------



## crimson (Feb 18, 2015)

Hola Gian, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Lo que preguntas está tratado aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/

Saludos C


----------



## hember (Ene 6, 2018)

Hola. Espero que no se ha demasiado tarde consultar, sobre el calibre del alambre, para construir la bobina, puedo utilizar calibre #18. Gracias por su excelentes APORTES!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2018)

Si , calibre #18 es 1 mm de diámetro , va bien.


----------



## hember (Ene 7, 2018)

Gracias DOSMETROS!!
Estaría bien, si ajusto la corriente de reposo o vías, de la siguiente manera.

- intercalo una serie de 60W en el primario del transformador, coloco un multímero en serie en la rama V+, cortocircuitar la entrada de audio, muevo el preset de izquierda a derecha, hasta obtener la corriente adecuada (20-40mA).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Ummm , el tester iría en serie entra el +V y el mosfet 2SK1058 para calibrar corriente de reposo.

Tenés que dejarlo "calentar" una media hora. Y la calibrada final , sin lámpara serie o una de 100 Watts


----------



## hember (Ene 7, 2018)

Umm haber si entendí, colocar el teste en serie entre V+ y D (2sk1058).

Para el ajuste final, sin la serie de 60W.

- un cologa dijo que también, intercalando resistores de 47 ohm 5W en la terminales V+ y V-, medir sobre ellas, el voltaje ( V/R=? ma). Así obtentre la corriente de reposo. Me imagino que se ha se sin la serie.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Si , tester en serie entre el +V y el Drain del Mosfet N 2SK1058 seteado primero en 20 A , si todo está bien ponerlo en 200 mA (en general con cambio de clavija)

Sobre las resistencias de 0,47 se miden 18 mV en los amplificadores que las llevan cómo resistencia de emisor. Aqui no tiene sentido colocarlas , calibrar y luego quitarlas . . .


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Ene 14, 2018)

Hola a todos. 

Voy a hacer esta etapa y lo voy a alimentar con 32V, -32V. Mi pregunta es acerca del condensador no polarizado de 47uF si es posible ponerle uno de 16V. Está bastante difícil encontrar de voltajes 35V, 50V, y 63V con esta capacidad.
Por otro lado el condensador de entrada, el de 2.2 uF ¿puede ser también uno de tántalo teniendo en cuenta el sentido de la polaridad?

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## hember (Ene 15, 2018)

Hola DOSMETRO!!

Ya empecé a construir el amplificador, utilizando los IRF240 y IRFP9240.

Tengo una duda con la construcción de la bobina, la puedo construir sobre una broca 3/8 o es sobre la resistencia de 10 ohmn 2W.

Acá los avances:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2018)

Queda mejor sobre la resistencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2018)

hember dijo:


> Hola DOSMETRO!!
> 
> Ya empecé a construir el amplificador, utilizando los IRF240 y IRFP9240.
> 
> ...


Sobre la resistencia queda mejor y el conjunto ocupa menos espacio en la PCB.


----------



## hember (Ene 16, 2018)

Gracias fogonazo!!

Los 2sk135 y 2sj50 son T03, los puedo utilizar en este amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2018)

hember dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo!!
> 
> Los 2sk135 y 2sj50 son T03, los puedo utilizar en este amplificador.


Sip.
Siempre que posean características eléctricas iguales o superiores que las de los transistores propuestos por el autor del tema.


----------



## hember (Ene 17, 2018)

Gracias fogonazo!!

Tengo un problema en conseguir lo condensadores de 27pf me gustaría saber si se puede jugar con el valor de ellos.

Sera posible utilizar condensadores 100pf.

Ha algo mas de cuanto es voltaje de los condensadores de 27pf.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 17, 2018)

hember dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo!!
> 
> Tengo un problema en conseguir lo condensadores de 27pf me gustaría saber si se puede jugar con el valor de ellos.
> 
> ...


Puedes poner 3 o mismo 4 capacitores de 100pF en série perfazendo 33pF o 25pF. 
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2018)

hember dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo!!
> 
> Tengo un problema en conseguir lo condensadores de 27pf me gustaría saber si se puede jugar con el valor de ellos.
> 
> ...



Una solución sería la de *Ganiel*, otra es colocar directamente los de 100pF, no van a hacer gran diferencia.

Con capacitores para 100V estará bien.


----------

